#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-14
<ekolojik> ne oldu nepomuk,çözüldü mü
<kardesler> yok mint indiriyom uğraşmıyom
<ekolojik> http://www.ozgurlukicin.com/forum/kde-yapilandirma-tasma/17069/?page=1
<ekolojik> biraz geç oldu ama çaresi varmış
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> lg p503 nası telefon zfmf
<zfmf> valla bilmiyom usta bakam
<zfmf> eyi gibi ama benim pek hosuma gitmedi görünüso :D
<zfmf> iphone al asen
<varadero> para yok iphone a yetecek
<zfmf> ucuz iphone lar cikiyo yakinda :D
<zfmf> sendede para yoksa hangimizde olsun :D
<varadero> yok işte
<varadero> kıza hedie alıcam
<varadero> anca buna yetio
<zfmf> kiza alicaksan yeterli tabe
<zfmf> c# ci yokmu burda ya
<zfmf> biri el atsin tikandim :D
 * suigeneris iPhone'unu varadero'nun gözüne gözüne sokar
<suigeneris> :D
<varadero> bu telefon uygun fiyatlı android olarak çok övülüyor
<varadero> bundan 100 tl pahalı cihazı da alamam zaten
<dogu> herkese selam
<dogu> arkadaşlar ubuntuda fax modem kartından faz alma ve gönderme işlemi yapacağım en basit proğram nedir
<dogu> "fax alma" :)
<birtan> Arkadaşlar çekirdek güncellemesi yaptım 2.6.35-25 e yükseldi. ancak bu çekirdekten açılmıyor. konsola düşüyor direk
<birtan> fikri olan var mı?
<suigeneris> dogu apt-cache search fax
<dogu> bu hylafax ı kurdum ama nereden nasılo çalışacak
<dogu> bir türklü bulamadım arkadaşlar
<suigeneris> ubuntu depolarından mı kurdun?
<dogu> synaptic paket yöneticisinden
<dogu> depolarda yok sanırım
<suigeneris> synaptic depolarda olmayan bir şeyi kurmaz
<suigeneris> man hylafax
<dogu> burada napıcam
<dogu> hiç bir şey anlamadın
<dogu> anlamadım
<dogu> bunun penceresi falan yokmu
<dogu> ayarları konsoldanmı yapılıyor
<varadero> hylafax
<varadero> istediğiniz şey değil
<adil__> ubuntu nun default olarak gelen tüm fontlarını liste halinde nerede bulabilirim sizce
<suigeneris> adil__ /usr/share/fonts
<xxx> s.a
<kardesler> linux mint kde olanını kuracam
<wingless> hayırlı olsun
<kardesler> benim sorum olacaktı da
<kardesler> kullanan varmı diyecektim
<kardesler> 64 bit bide 32 bit olanı var hangisi daha iyi olru
<acemi> islemcin 64 bit ise 64
<kardesler> 64 bit destekliyo
<kardesler> o daha iyimi olur
<acemi> destekliyor diye birsey yok, islemcin ya 64bittir ya da 32
<acemi> 64 bit ise 64 bitlik sistem daha iyi
<kardesler> core 2 duo işlemcim
<kardesler> 32 bit 64 bir her ikiside oluyo yani
<acemi> 64 bit islemcide 32 bit isletim sistemi kullanabilirsin, yarim kapasite ile calisip
<kardesler> yani win olsun ubuntu kurmuştum o olsun 64 bit sürümlerini kurdum
<kardesler> o zaman 64 biti indiriyom deneyecem...
<wingless> x64 işlemcide 32 bit OS çalıştırmak performansı pek etkilemiyor diye biliyorum
<acemi> ilk baslarda oyleydi ama fark acilmaya basladi
<acemi> phoronix'in testleri var bununla igili
<acemi> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<acemi> mesela bu
<wingless> serverları etkiliyormuş baya
<acemi> bu bi de 2009 sonundaki test
<linux1907> slm
<linux1907> Kablosuz yayın yapan bir ağım var ama bir yere kadar yayın sağlıyor yayının azaldığı noktada bir kablosuz daha ilave ederek ( arada kablo ile bağlantı olmadan ) bağlantı sağlayabilir miyim?
<Guest64745> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-15
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> slm
<varadero> Web Sayfası nedir? (sayfa 2)
<varadero> HTML'in özellikleri ve gelişimi (sayfa 4)
<varadero> HTML Nedir? (sayfa 4)
<varadero> aboo
<varadero> bu dersten nasıl geçicem
<varadero> sdflşdf
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> zfmf,
<suigeneris> chromium kullanmamaya karar verdim
<suigeneris> hababam flash eklentisi çöküyor
<acemi> ben de vermistim
<acemi> 1-2 gun denedikten sona
<acemi> sonra
<acemi> ama bende flash hic cokmedi
<suigeneris> bir flash sorunu var
<suigeneris> iki hababam ön belleği temizlemek zorunda kalıyorum
<varadero> acemi geçen birisi burda
<varadero> süper soru sordu
<varadero> duygulandim
<varadero> ama cevap veremeden timeout odlu gittti
<zfmf> ne sordu
<zfmf> söylede bilek :d
<zfmf> bizde duygulanak :D
<varadero> SAN üzerinden storage e erişicek imiş
<zfmf> san makinasinin adimiymis :D
<zfmf> puahaha
<varadero> :p
<varadero> sen güleceğine işe yara
<varadero> 1 tane html  imiz var
<varadero> arada bir refresh ediyor
<varadero> 7*24 görüntüleniyor bu
<zfmf> yarayim süyle
<varadero> her hangi bir hata verince çakılıyor
<varadero> çakılmamasını istiyoruz
<varadero> hat gitti geldi diyelim
<varadero> refresh e devam edecek
<zfmf> nasi refreshliyo kendini
<zfmf> javascriptm i
<zfmf> meta mi
<varadero> ne bilim ben
<varadero> bekle
<varadero> cik bilemedim
<zfmf> hat gittimi refreshlerse bulunamadi filan gösterir, gerekli resourcelar browserde cachelenmisoysa
<zfmf> yada html5 offline caching yapsinlar
<zfmf> her browserde calisiyormu bilmiyom ama denemek lazim
<zfmf> yada js le önce kontrol sonra refresh
<varadero> cgi
<varadero> site
<varadero> :)
<wingless> varadero: çakılıyor derken?
<varadero> The Page Cannot be displayed
<varadero> diye boş bişi kalıyor öyle
<acemi> bi kere sayfa bulunamadi hatasi verip orada kaliyor
<varadero> normal de devamlı refresh ediyor
<varadero> haftada 2-3 kere bu hatayı alıyoruz
<wingless> js ile refresh ettir en basiti
<acemi> sayfa bulunamayinca js kalmiyor
<varadero> bi bakalım explorer e yaptırsak daha ii olur
<wingless> XHR ile sayfayı çek, geldiyse eskisiyle değiştir
<varadero> http://download.cnet.com/AutoRefresher-for-IE/3000-12512_4-10062693.html
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> bumu refreshliyo
<wingless> gereksiz :/
<varadero> bağlantı giderse
<varadero> js ölür
<varadero> acemi nin dediği gibi
<wingless> dediğim gibi yaparsan çalışır
<zfmf> sayfa yenilenmesse ölmez
<varadero> bu daha basti çözüm hem garanti :)
<zfmf> refresh yapmadan ajax cal cevabina göre islem
<varadero> site cgi
<wingless> farkmaz
<varadero> nagios ekrani hatta direk
<wingless> hiç farketmez.
<varadero> nagios da host details ektranı
<oktay-n130> varadero: :-* http://ompldr.org/iN2ZqaA
<varadero> oktay-ibm thnx
<varadero> vbs script le hallettik
<varadero> D:
<varadero> refresh i
<oktay-n130> hangi irc programini kullaniyorsun
<varadero> mirc
<oktay-n130> CPU[ Single core Intel Atom N270 (HT) clocked at 1600MHz ] Kernel[ Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (6.1.7600) RTM x86 ] Up[ 00:55 ] Mem[ 881.2/2038.4 MB ] HDD[ 128.9GB (13.2% used) ] Procs[ 49 ] Client[ Quassel [M] v0.7.1 (dist-aa28596) ] winxi[ 0.1.12 ]
<oktay-n130> güncelledim
<oktay-n130> cizgileri cektim
<zfmf> kanalda vb ci vardi kimdi o :D
<varadero> backupçi var
<varadero> :p
<zfmf> o cuma ügnü lazim :D
<varadero> bu saatte
<varadero> backup  yüzünden mesaideyim
<varadero> adaletmi
<zfmf> puaha :D
<zfmf> kacta cikiyonki sen 17 demi :D
<varadero> 17:30
<zfmf> ise baslama saatime karistilar cektim resti mesai filan yok:D saatim doldumu giderim
<varadero> backup i kim yapacak
<zfmf> cokta tin :D
<zfmf> isime karismalarina sebeb olanlar yapsin :D
<varadero> biz diyemiyoz işte
<zfmf> dersin dersin sen gidersen ora cöker :D
<zfmf> cökmesse yardimci olursun muahaha
<datalay> apache tomcat yerine java'nin kendi urunu olan bir uygulama sunucu var mi? redhat ta kullanabilecegim, yoksa tomcat kullanmali miyim
<datalay> java nin kendi urunu olan bir urun varsa onu kullanirsam daha iyi olur diye dusunmustum
<acemi> java ne ki urunu olsun
<datalay> sun
<datalay> sun application server tarzi urunler duymustum yanlis hatirliyorda olabilirim size bir danismak istemisim tecrubesi olan biri varsa diye
<datalay> java uygulamalariyla hasir nesir birisi vardir belki diye
<acemi> yani oracle
<datalay> evet oracle
<datalay> oracle 11g database server ile calisacak bir JSP 'ler
<datalay> konusacak diyelim
<datalay> php icin oracle instant client ile apache php oracle ile konusturmak cok kolay
<datalay> fakat daha once jsp script lerini buı sekilde calistirmayi denememistim
<zfmf> tomcat in nesi varmiski
<datalay> yok tomcat kullanacagim zatende alternatif bir oracle sun java urunu varmi diye mreak ettim
<datalay> tomcat apache projesi oldugu icin open source. enterprise bir cozum var mi
<datalay> diye merak ediyorum
<datalay> "tomcat apache projesi oldugu icin open source." cok bozuk bir cumle oldu
<zfmf> illaki vardir
<datalay> evet o urunu merak ediyorum iste
<datalay> yok sanirim dayi
<datalay> Web Application Server (Tomcat): JSPs and Servlets
<zfmf> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/middleware/iplanetwebserver-098726.html?ssSourceSiteId=ocomen
<datalay>  jboss-web, tomcat, jetty, glassfish
<datalay> weblogic / websphere
<datalay> http://jetty.codehaus.org/jetty/
<datalay> gavurlardan gelen yanitlar
<datalay> sagol bakiyorum seninkinede hemen
<zfmf> 4000 euro cuk :d
<acemi> jetty ozgur degil miydi
<zfmf> ozgur
<varadero> jboss var
<varadero> oracle in kendi app srv si var
<varadero> ben kaçar
<efruz> selam
<efruz> iki gündür 10.04 power tuşuna basmadan kapatamıyorum , grub default dosysında apci=force seceneğini ekledim çeşitli forumlarda gördüğüm bir kaç yolu da denedim ama sonuç alamadım
<efruz> amp adında bir modul etc/modules dosyasına eklenince de bu problemin kalktığını beliritmişler, bu nu yüklemek isteyince de yükleyemiyor ilgili modulu yükledim ampid adında, ama kernelin modul listesine ekleyemedim bir türlü  bu konuda yardımcı olabailecek biri var mı :)
<yunus> Mrb.
<yunus> Arkadaşlar Android yazılımı akıllı *her telefona olur mu ?
<genctelefon> slm
<yunus> slm
<BrozaC> 3g ile nete bağlanan varmı
<acemi> bikac kere baglandim
<acemi> modem ile
<BrozaC> hız nasıl
<BrozaC> ?
<acemi> bolgeye gore degisiyor
<barbar__conan> 1GB değilmi?
<acemi> bazi yerde cok iyi, bazi yerde cok kopuyor
<BrozaC> vodafone limitsiz varmış
<BrozaC> adsl yerine eve alsammı die düşünüyorum
<acemi> evdeki adsl kadar guzel degildi ama
<barbar__conan> BrozaC: 1 GB mı limitli?
<BrozaC> çok karlı oluyor yahu
<acemi> tatilde mecburiyetten kullanmistim
<BrozaC> barbar__conan  limitsiz
<barbar__conan> iyimiş
<acemi> ben turkcellinkini, gecen yaz denemistim. vodaphoneda farkliysa bilmem
<adil> ubuntu tema düzenleme için ne yapmak lazım
<adil> oktay-n130,
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-16
<varadero> günaydın
<suigeneris> günaydın varadero
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<genctelefon> slm
<utdmr> genctelefon: sşö
<utdmr> *slm
<genctelefon> as
<cinar> slm
<cinar> iyi akşamlar
<wingless> selam
<cinar> özür dilerim ama benim bi sorunum var
<cinar> yardımcı olabilir misin
<genctelefon> özürdileme
<genctelefon> sorunu sor
<cinar> tşk
<cinar> bende iki tane netbook var bunlara ubuntu remix kurmak istedim birine kurdum ama diğerine kuramıyorum
<cinar> birinde xp birinde win 7 vardı
<cinar> win 7 olana kuramıyorum
<cinar> usb bellek ile kurdum ama win 7 de kuruluma başlarken donuyor
<cinar> win 7 için farklı bi kurulum mu var acaba
<genctelefon> virtualbox ve benzeri bir program aracıgılıylamı kuruyorsun
<cinar> evet o tarz biprogram
<genctelefon> programın adınedir
<cinar> xp olan sorunsuz kuruluyor
<cinar> bi dakika
<cinar> genctelefon: usb-creator diye bi program
<gsezen> slm
<genctelefon> as
<acemi> http://javam.org/resim/bill.png
<gsezen> iyiymiş
<gsezen> :)
<gsezen> acemi
<gsezen> http://javam.org/yazilimci-karinca/
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-17
<cinar> slm iyi geceler
<suigeneris> günaydın
<varadero> günaydın
<zfmf> selam millet
<suigeneris> hmm, banshee ile iPhone senkronize edilebiliyormuş. bu ne demek? iTunes'a ihtiyacım kalmadı demek. heh
<adil_> eksik yazdık kodu :D
<gsezen> slm
<gsezen> slm varadero
<varadero> slm
<gsezen> slm varadero
<varadero> slm
<Pars> arkadaşlar "uçbirimden" wine ile bir exe dosyasını başlatmak istiyorum. komut olarak mesela şöyle yazıyorum:
<Pars> wine /dosyanin adresi/setup.exe         dediğimde "dosyanın" kelimesi ile "adresi" arasında boşluk olduğundan komutu algılamıyor. o boşluk niçin nasıl komut girmeliyim ?
<adil_> örnek bi komut yazar mısın
<Pars> dosya cd-rom da olduğundan isimi değiştirip bitişik yazamıyorum.
<Pars> winea /media/Office XP/KURFPG.EXE
<Pars> Office XP yi kabul etmiyor. arada boşluk olduğundan
<Pars> wine /media/Office XP/KURFPG.EXE
<adil_> onu cd den bilgisayara kopyalayıp denedin mi
<Pars> bu komuta şu uyarıyı veriyor:
<Pars> wine: cannot find '/media/Office'
<Pars> denedim de cd de bozuk dosyalar var. tam okumuyor.
<Pars> ama benim setup sağlam
<Pars> o bozuk dosyayı belki çalıştırabilir düşüncesi ile bu ekran dan komut girmeyi denedim.
<adil_> o exeye 2 kere tıklasanda işlem yapmıyo mu
<Pars> hayır. benim wine öyle açmıyor. birçok denedim. olmadı. bende exe uygulamarını "uçbirim" ile çalıştırıyorum
<Pars> 2 kez tıklarsam böyle diyor: The file '/media/Office XP/KURFPG.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Pars> o yüzden uçbirim ile deniyorum.
<adil_> sen cd yi bilgisayara kopyalamayı dene
<adil_> ayrıca exe dosyalarının
<adil_> izinlerini felan ayarladın mı
<Pars> hayır izin falan ayarlamadım. o konua bilgim yok.. bu arada     wine /media/Office XP/KURFPG.EXE    şu komutu yerine  mesela Office+XP denedim Office%20XP denedim. olmuyor.
<Pars> şimdi google a yazdım ama bakalım bulabilecek miyim? wine: cannot find  diye arattım birçok bilgi çıktı arıyorum..
<Pars> http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&biw=1199&bih=636&q=wine:+cannot+find+&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=f7f7597756b37f17
<adil_> tamam, kolay gelsin.
<Pars> sağolun.
<suigeneris> Tab basınca kendisi \ yapar zaten, gerçekten bilgisi yokmuş :D
<mehmetali> loglara baktım da pek konuşkan değilmişiz :)
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-18
<zfmf> selamhalai
<suigeneris> http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/xDmAedb9 bu hataların neden olabileceğini bilen var mı?
<acemi> bpm[0].text degeri bos geliyor
<suigeneris> onun ne olduğunu nasıl öğrenebiliriz?
<acemi> neyin?
<suigeneris> bpm[0].text
<acemi> '' geliyor
<suigeneris> değerinin değil, kendisinin ne olduğunu
<acemi> kendisi ne demek anlamadim
<havva> arkadaşlar merhaba, ben tor kurulumu ile ilgili bir sorun yaşıyorum. şöyle ki: http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,19542.0.html adresinde yer alan adımları uygularken anahtarları indirme kısmında sorun yaşadım.
<havva> # gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89 bunda şöyle bir şey yazdı
<havva> gpg --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv 886DDD89
<havva> gpg: keyserver receive başarısızlığa uğradı: anahtar sunucusu hatası
<havva> şu hatayı yazdı.
<havva> Ve sanırım bu sebeple başarısız oldum.
<havva> Nedeni nedendir acaba?
<shlomo> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,10022.20/wap2.html burada çözülmüş ama içe aktarma vs nedir bilmiyorum
<shlomo> varadero hocam bilir aslında ama buralarda yok :p
<havva> kimse var mı mığ mığ mığ
<shlomo> ben denedim oldu. yazılım kaynaklarında hepsinin yanına tik koy (grafik tabanlı şeyttirilen) ondan sonra bidaha dene :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-19
<genctelefon> slm
<genc> slm
<pajero> 2.6.35-25 kernel nasıldır
<pajero> güncelleme nasıl yapılır?
<pajero> wıraylısım çalışmadı b43 çipset
<genc> slm
<BrozaC> slm
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> slm
<genctelefon> xubuntu da parole bir işeyaramıyor
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<genctelefon> a.s
<ahmetkanar> genctelefon : qos hakkında bilgin varmı ?
<genctelefon> trafik yönlendirmedenmi bahsediyorsun
<ahmetkanar> eet
<ahmetkanar> benim modemde bu destek var ama hocam nasıl kullanacağımı bilemiyorum
<genctelefon> marka linksys speedtach
<ahmetkanar> dsl 600E modeli
<ahmetkanar> nasıl yapıldığına dair kitabını buldum ingizce ama anlamadı m
<genctelefon> marka nedir
<genctelefon> mantık genelde wan daki paketleri lan eşit olmadan dagıtmak
<genctelefon> kimilerinde port bazlıdır
<ahmetkanar> aztech miş
<ahmetkanar> abi bende 10 kişi var işte ağda
<ahmetkanar> ben hepsi eşit olsun diom yani
<ahmetkanar> maximum 8 mb hızdan 4 mb sini kullansın
<ahmetkanar> http://www.google.com.tr/#hl=tr&biw=1278&bih=623&q=600E_Full_Guide_English_.pdf&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=4692764c05ab58ba
<ahmetkanar> abi ilk siteden kullanım klavuzu iniyor
<ahmetkanar> herşeyi anlatıyor
<ahmetkanar> ama ben anlamadım
<ahmetkanar> tam adresi http://www.netcheif.com/downloads/600E_Full_Guide_English_.pdf
<ahmetkanar> 38 de başlıyor
<ahmetkanar> anlatmaya
<genctelefon> sanırım wlan uzerinde hiz bazlı qos yapıyor
<ahmetkanar> peki bunu yazılımla halledebilirmiyiz
<ahmetkanar> win tabanlı veye linux
<genctelefon> modemle alakalı linksys ip bazında QoS yapan bir modem al
<ahmetkanar> önerebileceğin
<ahmetkanar> varmı peki
<genctelefon> ucuz birşey zyxel p660
<genctelefon> işini görür
<genctelefon> linksys bulunmuyor piyasada
<BrozaC> modemlerin qos i
<BrozaC> sırf zarar
<BrozaC> olmasın daha ii
<genctelefon> nasıl zarar olmasın
<BrozaC> cpu lari qos yönetemeyecek kadar kötü
<BrozaC> düşük
<genctelefon> voip için kullanıyorum
<genctelefon> p600hw iyidir
<genctelefon> dhcp kapatmak kaydıyla
<BrozaC> cpu lari çok düşük
<BrozaC> dhcp nin zarari yokki
<BrozaC> ?
<genctelefon> keyfi ip alıp qos gecer
<BrozaC> dhcp den kiralama süresini uzat
<BrozaC> 10 sene yap hep aynı ip yi alsın
<BrozaC> static olarak bant genişliğini bölüyorsan ancak işe yarar
<BrozaC> şu kadar hat aha bu uygulamanın die
<BrozaC> birde önceliklendirme az buçuk
<BrozaC> ama ahmetkanar in dediği işi kaldırmaz
<BrozaC> cpu adsl yi kaldırmıyor onu hiç kaldırmaz
<genctelefon> 8 pc diyor kaldırır
<BrozaC> 1 kişi torrent açsın bayılır
<BrozaC> şirket kullanıcısı değil bu
<genctelefon> ip lere limitler
<BrozaC> oda saçma olur
<genctelefon> hatta port port limitler
<BrozaC> 4 mbit i 8 e bölüp
<BrozaC> herkeze 500 k mi verecek
<BrozaC> kaldırmaz o modem o işi
<BrozaC> para onun alsın denesin
<genctelefon> sen ne önerirsin
<BrozaC> herkezin kulağını çekmesini
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> şirket olsa 8 kişi olsa kaldırırdı rahat rahat
<BrozaC> evde kaldırmaz
<BrozaC> kaldırıcak cihaza da para vermez
<BrozaC> linux la yapsın desem onuda kim yönetecek
<genctelefon> sunucu kurduracaksın
<BrozaC> kurmazlar
<BrozaC> o işi layıkıyla yapacak cihazlarda pahalı
<genctelefon> xubuntu da ubuntu daki gibi menüleri nasıl düzenleriz
<mehmetali> *.ubuntu-tr.net t/o?
<acemi> bulmacanin cevabi neydi
<mehmetali> hangi bulmaca
<acemi> *.ubuntu-tr.net t/o?
<mehmetali> site açılmıyor da
<acemi> bu kanaldakiler sanirim o siteyi pek takip etmiyorlar, her ne kadar ilgili gibi gorunse de
<mehmetali> nereye takip ediyorlar peki
<mehmetali> nereyi*
<adil> cevap gelmedi diye takip edilmiyor demek..
<acemi> herbirinin ilgi alanina gore degisiyordur
<acemi> cevap gelmedi diye degil, son 2 senedeki gozlemlerime gore
<adil> acemi, mehmetali ubuntu-tr açıldı
<mehmetali> foruma gitti
<mehmetali> arkasından konuştum banlayın beni (:
<mehmetali> saldırı mı var siteye? öyle gibi gözüküyor
<BrozaC> nerden anladın
<BrozaC> çok merak ettim
<BrozaC> :)
<mehmetali> anlamak değil bu ama
<mehmetali> seninki gibi merak
<BrozaC> saldırı en son yorumlanacak şey
<BrozaC> onu nasıl tahmin ettin
<mehmetali> ping de paket düşmeleri oluyor. bu saatte cevap veremeyek kadar istek yoktur heralde
<BrozaC> network sorunu da olabilir
<BrozaC> sistem de de sorun olabili
<BrozaC> r
<BrozaC> paket belkide sisteye gelmeden çok önce düşüyor
<mehmetali> niye olmasın
<mehmetali> bunlar gibi benim dediğimin de olma olasılıkları var tabi
<adil> iyi geceler görüşmek üzere
<BrozaC> bye adil
<mehmetali> iyi geceler
<BrozaC> mehmetali ping kaybı sadece sorun olduğunu gösterir
<BrozaC> yorumunda
<BrozaC> fikrin neyse zikrin de odur lafına gider
<mehmetali> az önce 88.255.246.214 bu ip üzerinden düşmeler olurken şimdi 95.0.164.5 ip'sine geçti
<BrozaC> :)
<mehmetali> pek bi güzel oldu
<mehmetali> veri merkezinde gece kimse yokken biraz bakım yapalım demişler gibi gözüküyor
<BrozaC> planlanmamış bakım yapmaz kimse
<BrozaC> planlanmış bakım duyurulur
<BrozaC> duyuruluncada sitede söylenir
<BrozaC> +
<BrozaC> ne bakımı yapabilirlerki
<mehmetali> peki..
<mehmetali> varsayımlarda bulunmuyorum o artık :/
<mehmetali> ama ne bakım hiç mi yapmaz bu iş kolu
<mehmetali> ne rahat bir iştir öyle
#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-20
<BrozaC> bakımlar sistem in çalışmasını engellemiyordur belki
<mehmetali> belki de
<BrozaC> engellerse de şaşırırım yani
<BrozaC> okadar amele yer kaldımı acaba
<mehmetali> Ağ ile uğraşmayı seviyorsun galiba
<mehmetali> *bir varsayım daha*
<BrozaC> severim
<mehmetali> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/topic,23731.0.html
<mehmetali> -açarsa- buradaki durumu anlayamadım ben
<BrozaC> senmi sordun bunu
<BrozaC> ?
<mehmetali> hyr
<BrozaC> boş ver ozaman :)
<mehmetali> benim firefox bozulmuş o anladım bugün
<BrozaC> önemli değil burdaki soru
<BrozaC> takma kafana
<mehmetali> firefox değilmiş sorun login olunca açılmıyor site
<mehmetali> dual wan kurdun mu peki?
<tweety> selam
<tweety> sem:  merhaba
<sem> merhabalar
<adil> şu internet bağlantısını temsil eden radar işareti silindi de nasıl geri getirebilirim.
<adil> örnek resimde: http://i54.tinypic.com/33zec8k.png
<Patron> slm
<utdmr> iyi akşamlar
<Kartagis> sana  da
<utdmr> nasılsınız?
<Kartagis> iyidir, sen?
<utdmr> ben de iyiyim.
<utdmr> kanalda bayağıdır ses çıkmayınca bir ses vereyim dedim :)
<Kartagis> dizüstü bilgisayarıma Mac OS kurmaya çalışacağım
<Kartagis> biraz sonra yedeğini almaya başlıyorum
<Kartagis> bakalım ne olacak
<utdmr> Kartagis: hangi imajdan?
<Kartagis> Mac OS mu hangi imajdan?
<utdmr> evet
<Kartagis> iDeneb
<Kartagis> !g ideneb
<Kartagis> tüh
<Kartagis> http://www.ihackintosh.com/2009/02/ideneb-v-14-1056-available-for-download/
<utdmr> Kartagis: teşekkürler:D
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<BrozaC> selam
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<BrozaC> hoi s0u][ight
<BrozaC> :D
<mehmetali> ee nasýl gidiyor :)
<s0u][ight> :D
<neuro_sys> ii u?
<BrozaC> düzeldimi form sorunun mehmetali
<mehmetali> düzeldi... þimdi türkçe karakter sorunum baþladý irc'de
<BrozaC> utf-8 yapmamissindir
<s0u][ight> "/set utf-8"
<mehmetali> temanýn seçtiði font desteklemiyormuþ
<BrozaC> dual wan i neden sordun sen dün
<mehmetali> internet kafede kullanıldığında verim alınır mı onu merak ediyorum
<BrozaC> alınır
<BrozaC> hemde çok iyi
<BrozaC> pc adedine de bağlı
<mehmetali> ip route nexthop kullanarak yapmıştım ben
<mehmetali> farklı bir türevi var mı onun
<BrozaC> çok
<BrozaC> nexthop en çok kullanılanı
<mehmetali> chatzilla ile geleyim font düzelmiyor bir türlü
<mehmetali> nexthop kullandığımda whatismyip 'de sürekli aynı ip gösteriyordu. sanki o domaine sadece eth1 ile ulaşıyormuş gibi
<mehmetali> ama fakrlı bir ip sitesine girdiğimde diğer ip gözüküyordu
<BrozaC> eski kernelle yapmışsın
<BrozaC> parametre var orda
<BrozaC> euqalize diyecektin
<BrozaC> yoksa aynı hedefe hep aynı ip den gider
<BrozaC> centos la felan yaptın yada ubuntu 8 lts
<BrozaC> 2.6.32 kernel de ki iproute da kalktı o
<mehmetali> yok 10.10 ile
<BrozaC> onda o sorun olmaz
<mehmetali> ip route append default scope global nexthop via 192.168.254.1 dev eth1 weight 1 nexthop via 192.168.1.254 dev eth2 weight 1
<BrozaC> append den olabilir
<BrozaC> 192.168.1.254 ne onu anlamadım ama
<mehmetali> 2. modem
<BrozaC> linux varken modemi nat modundamı çalıştırdın
<BrozaC> hatların hızı aynı değildi herhalde
<BrozaC> performans düşürerek eşitlemeye çalıştın
<BrozaC> :)
<mehmetali> modemler insancıl şekilde çalışıyor :) bugüne kadar nat modunda kullanmadım hiç :)
<BrozaC> ip si denen 192 li ozaman
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> isp sana 192 li ip mi veriyor
<mehmetali> onlar ağ geçidi ipleri
<BrozaC> onu diyorum işte
<BrozaC> modemi nat moduna almasan gerçek ip olurdu
<BrozaC> modem i nat da kullanmışsın
<genc> slm
<mehmetali> BrozaC: ben fazla denememişim sürekli farklı olarak kullanıyormuş hatları
<mehmetali> whatismyipde o ara hep aynı ip denk gelmiş
<mehmetali> http://goo.gl/7vYg6 bu hafta arkadaşın kafeye kurayım bunu
<Patron> slm
<Patron> iyi akşamlar
<genc> a.s
<Patron> bende LG x110 netbook var ve Kubuntu kurulu Vodafone 3G modemi çalıştıramadım bilginiz varmı bu konu hakkında
<acemi> debianda calisiyordu, dolayisi ile kubuntuda da calisir
<acemi> sim kartin pinini resteleyeceksin
<Patron> pin kodunu kaldırdım
<Patron> herhangi bir program yada paket kurmam gerek mi
<acemi> ben wvdial kullaniyordum
<Patron> acemi bu wvdial programı bende var ama nasıl çalışıyor açılmadı
<acemi> konsoldan wvdial deyince acilir
<acemi> /etc altinda config dosyasi var
<acemi> yoksa, otomatik olusturan bir komutu vardi
<acemi> http://paste.debian.net/108343/
<acemi> bendeki config dosyasi boyleydi sanirim
<Patron_> ağ yönetiminde modemin bölümünde APN ne yazıyor sende
<acemi> bende ag yonetimi yok, kullanmiyorum
<Patron_> ok teşekkürler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-13
<mete_cetin> slm millet, aranızda google chrome kullanan var mı?
<Kartagis> mete_cetin: biraz geç oldu ama ben varım, ne oldu?
<mete_cetin> Kartagis: 17.x mi kullanıyorsun?
<mete_cetin> işletim sistemin ubuntu mu?
<Kartagis> evet ubuntu
<Kartagis> versiyonuna bakayım bir
<Kartagis> 17
<mete_cetin> sende de tam ekran kullanırken tüm tuşlar kayboluyor mu?
<Kartagis> tuşlar derken?
<Kartagis> hangi tuşlar?
<mete_cetin> ss atıyorum
<Kartagis> anahtar falan mı?
<Kartagis> http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/restore.png ve http://people.sabanciuniv.edu/mtozses/fs.png
<mete_cetin> Kartagis: uvvv tamamdır sende de yok
<Kartagis> o ne, anlamadım
<mete_cetin> Kartagis: http://apikabu.ru/12023/dy5
<Kartagis> cevabını aldıysan tamam :)
<mete_cetin> Kartagis: şayet unity dışında bir masaüstü kullanırsan sende de büyült küçült ekranı kapla tuşları olmayacak
<mete_cetin> 17 update ile böyle oldu
<mete_cetin> Kartagis: senin yeni sekme tuşunda ki + yok dikkat ettiysen
<Kartagis> hmm anladım
<Kartagis> ben de nereye gitti diyordum
<mete_cetin> hata bildiriminde bulundum google a tabii benden başka bunu yaşayan yok sanıyordum google da sonuç yok
<mustafaerhann> selamlar..
<gokhan> slm
<onurxserver> slm gokhan
<gokhan> bir sorunum var dün bir arkadaş sağolsun yardımcı olmaya çalıştı ama başarılı olamadık. Sorun şu ubuntu ( v 11.04 - 11.10 ) normal kuruluyor. Sonrasında kabuk temaları yüklenemiyor her nedense.
<gokhan> Ekran kartından dolayı olma ihtimali var mıdır ?
<gokhan> şunun için diyorum. Daha öncede aynı sürümleri sorunsuz kullanmıştım
<gokhan> ekran kartım geforce 8500gt
<onurxserver> daha önce de aynı ekran kartında mı kullanmıştınız ?
<gokhan> evet evet
<gokhan> aynı ekrna kartı
<gokhan> 1 kaç senedir aynı ekran kartını kullanıyorum zaten
<terzi> merhaba
<barbar__conan> selam
<BrozaC> slm
<panush> slm
<panush> ne muhabbetler dönüyor burada?
<panush> unity hakkında ne düşünüyorsunuz :p
<MrKeuner> bu da geyik arayanlara geyik oldu bu aralar... unity mi kullansak ne kullansak, aman yarebbim
<panush> :)
<panush> yok ben sevdim gayet
<panush> şimdi gördüm artık herşeyi yazarak yapacakmışız
<BrozaC> zaten yazarak yapiyoruz unity e ne gerek ozaman
<panush> yok programların menüleri var ya mesela
<panush> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=w_WW-DHqR3c
<BrozaC> bu unity değil
<BrozaC> HUD
<BrozaC> Head Up Display diye geçer
<panush> işte o şeye ne diyorlar
<panush> bi adı vardı
<BrozaC> eski bir teknolojidir daha çok uçaklarda kullanılır
<BrozaC> yeni arabalarda araba kazalarını azaltmak için eklendi
<BrozaC> amacı sağa sola bakmadan gözünün önünde hızlı erişim ve dikkat dağılımını azaltmak
<BrozaC> kullanmak zorunda değilsin
<ahmet> Slm arkadaşlar kimse varmı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-14
<mustafaerhann> selamlar.
<mete_cetin> http://www.youtube.com/oops?ytsession=B-J0ycFm0yKRrIV94oH5CAziG9w_L-Yiu5I0Kgo6N8DYSseHA3Bx93vG29Es8vwnE3WQgjWD70HOO5zcBUV9dBRgAfCKiByj9ad0jJCl0K709FQBDirgWwCSxdXoM7ML3nKhIuYJbIye_a1MLCCXiAf39dmMFYzWgkZ5h2rA9Y1voNNlOTWEb33Y9BsZ4896msIdA_a-D51TDY4c_RS4GsmXLcw_RxjeFAsDhdt-17e_T89cuSCGiHo9_CRbAKW1KDpZ-AAwxxWQbf4qhFF0avbcr8kYDqT9ZFRmUXe-tgvTMTP10nRzkyC6XBmUTPX3IEj5hozsqD2R1DfsNc95NQ
<ysfm> s.a.
<ysfm> grub kurulumunda
<ysfm> http://pastebin.com/qy78LRfZ
<ysfm> seklinde bir hata aliyorum
<ysfm> nasil duzeltebilirim biraz arastirdim ama ise yarar birsey bulamadim
<ahmet> slm arkadaşlar kimse varmı ?
<ysfm> was sen sorda bir yardimci olan bulunur belki
<ahmet> http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?topic=32035.0
<ahmet> bu konuda bana yardımcı olabilcek varmı?
<ysfm> pffffffffff
<mustafaerhann> selam
<mustafaerhann> selam
<genc> slm
<mustafaerhann> slm
<mustafaerhann> var mı bir sıkıntı
<genc> Yok birsıkıntı
<mustafaerhann> k
<mustafaerhann> selam
<mustafaerhann> jdownloader kullanan var mı ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-15
<Nuri> merhaba alt yazılı bi film indirdim ama izlerken alt yazı cıkmıyor
<Nuri> :(
<Nuri> .srt uzantılı alt yazılar
<mustafaerhann> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<Fatih_M> selam
<Kartagis> selam Fatih_M
<Fatih_M> laptop'larda
<Fatih_M> hdd yatağının oradan geçen bir kablo var
<Fatih_M> http://imageupload.org/en/file/181729/img-0010.jpg.html
<Fatih_M> bu nedir? ne işe yarar?
<Fatih_M> laptop'ı servise göndermiştim. Adamlar sağ olsun her şeyi güzelce yapmışlar yalnız; o kahverengi kabloyu hdd kızağının geçeceği yere koymuşlar
<Fatih_M> o kabloya hasar verdiğimi düşünüyorum :S
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-16
<varadero> günaydın
<Kartagis> selam
<Kartagis> varadero: bende mysql destekli postfix ve en son sürüm dovecot var. bunları destekleyen bir panel biliyor musun?
<varadero> Kartagis,  hiç panel kullanmamki
<Apipa> Merhaba arkadaþlar
<Apipa> C:windows D:Linux kurmak istiyorum.
<Apipa> daha yeni baþlýcam
<Apipa> bios ekranýnda Linux mu açýlacak yoksa windows mu soracak mý ?
<Apipa> yoksa direk windowsu yada linux'u mu görür?
<barbar__conan> Apipa: ikisinide
<barbar__conan> sana bağlı
<Apipa> demek istediðim. C:Windows kurulu. Þuan D'ye linux kurarsam, açýlýþta soracak mý ?
<barbar__conan> işte sana bağlı
<barbar__conan> sormasını istersen soracak
<Apipa> sormasýný istiyorum
<barbar__conan> bu arada karakter kodlamanı utf8 yapman mümkünmü
<Apipa> peki bu ara kurulum esnasýnda mý olacak?
<barbar__conan> yazı karakterin bozuk çıkıyor
<barbar__conan> Apipa: Ubuntumu kuracaksın?
<Apipa> Þuan düzeldi mi
<barbar__conan> hayır
<barbar__conan> neyse boşver
<Apipa> ingilizce yazayim
<barbar__conan> türkçe karakter yazmamaya gayret et sadece
<Apipa> sorun olmaz
<barbar__conan> :)
<barbar__conan> bu arada
<barbar__conan> ubuntumu kuracaksın?
<Apipa> evet ubuntu kurucam
<barbar__conan> tamam
<barbar__conan> ilk defa kuracaksın sanırım?
<Apipa> evet
<barbar__conan> şimdi bak
<barbar__conan> o zaman yazdıklarımı iyi oku
<barbar__conan> 1-linux makinana hiçbirşey yapmaz
<barbar__conan> bir hata varsa bu sendedir
<barbar__conan> o yüzden her zaman yedekli çalış
<barbar__conan> buna mukabilen
<barbar__conan> windowsundaki önemli dosyalarını ayrı bir yere yedekledinmi?
<Apipa> hayýr
<Apipa> hayir
<barbar__conan> senin için değerli olanları nolur nolmaz bir flash belleğe al
<barbar__conan> mp3 falan değil kastettiğim
<barbar__conan> dışarda bulamıyacağın dosyalar
<barbar__conan> tamam?
<Apipa> tamam anladim
<barbar__conan> şimdi
<barbar__conan> yaş kaç ve isim ne?
<Apipa> 25 Serkan
<barbar__conan> tamam
<barbar__conan> Özgür bende memnun oldum
<barbar__conan> şimdi bak
<Apipa> bende ozgur
<barbar__conan> 2 şeye dikkat et
<barbar__conan> 1.si
<barbar__conan> önyükleyici kurulumu kısmı
<barbar__conan> burada diskin en başına kur de
<barbar__conan> ve aynı zamanda elle seçilir yap
<barbar__conan> sonrasında istediğin gibi olur
<barbar__conan> açılışta grup ekranına düştüğünde
<barbar__conan> ister windows ister ubuntu seçersin
<Apipa> evet
<barbar__conan> ama işin güzel kısmı bu kısımda hata yapsan bile sonradan düzeltme şansın var
<barbar__conan> o yüzden için rahat olsun
<barbar__conan> şimdi işin daha önemli kısmı
<barbar__conan> diski biçimlendirme
<barbar__conan> c de windows var ve sen d ye kuracaksın doğrumu?
<Apipa> evet
<barbar__conan> tamam
<Apipa> böldüm
<Apipa> boldum
<barbar__conan> linux mantığında c ve d yoktur
<barbar__conan> şöyle isimlendirlir
<Kartagis> / , /mnt/d gibi
<barbar__conan> 1 sn
<Apipa> klasor/klasor/klasor
<Apipa> gibi
<Apipa> dim
<Apipa> ii
<Apipa> ?
<barbar__conan> hayır
<barbar__conan> 1 sn
<barbar__conan> geldim
<barbar__conan> şimdi bak
<barbar__conan> linux kerneli harddiskini /dev dizini altında
<Apipa> evet
<barbar__conan> sda sdb sdc gibi bir device adıyla sisteme bağlar
<barbar__conan> abc sırsına tekabül eder genelde
<barbar__conan> sonra içindeki partitionları
<barbar__conan> sda1 sda2 sda3 gibi bağlar
<barbar__conan> senin bunları kullanabilmen için bir dizine mount etmen lazım ki o device dan gelen veriler diskin formatlandığı sisteme göre okunabilir hale gelsin
<barbar__conan> ok?
<barbar__conan> karışık oldumu?
<barbar__conan> :)
<Apipa> 1 dk
<barbar__conan> işin Türkçesi senin c ve de oldu (muhtemelen) sda1 ve sda2
<barbar__conan> ok?
<Apipa> tamamdir
<barbar__conan> hah şimdi diski biçimlendirirken sana sorar
<Apipa> acaba hyper-v mi kursam ilk once ?
<barbar__conan> benmi yapayım otomatik
<barbar__conan> diskin tamamını mı formatlayayım vs vs diye
<barbar__conan> burada elle formatlarım ben de
<barbar__conan> yeni çıkan ekranda  (muhtemelen)sda2 yi ext4 olarak formatla ve / olarak bağla
<barbar__conan> aslında bakınca anlarsın
<barbar__conan> yazdığımdan daha az karmaşık
<barbar__conan> ama nolur nolmaz diye yazıyorum bunları
<barbar__conan> tamam?
<Apipa> anliyorum
<barbar__conan> dediğim gibi
<barbar__conan> yedekli çalış
<barbar__conan> ya da önce virtual box üzerinde bir kurulum denemesi yap
<barbar__conan> elin ve gözün alışsın
<barbar__conan> ok?
<Apipa> sanirim en iyisi oyle olacak
<Apipa> virtual box
<Apipa> virtual box ucretsiz dimi ?
<barbar__conan> önce onda bir dene
<barbar__conan> elin alışsın sadece
<barbar__conan> dediğim gibi
<barbar__conan> yazdığımdan daha az karmaşık
<barbar__conan> :)
<barbar__conan> bir sorun olursa sorarsın yine
<barbar__conan> :)
<Apipa> tesekkurler barbar__conan
<Apipa> yardimci oldun
<barbar__conan> rica ederim
<Apipa> bisi dikkatimi cekti
<barbar__conan> dediğim gibi
<barbar__conan> yedekli çalıştığın sürece hiçbir sıkıntı yaşamazsın linuxta
<barbar__conan> dinliyorum
<Apipa> Ipv6 kullanan birisini gordum, Ipv6'a gecildi mi ?
<barbar__conan> hayır
<barbar__conan> ipv6 kullanmıyordur o
<barbar__conan> kullanıyor taklidi yapıyordur sadece
<Apipa> /whois jfc
<barbar__conan> eğer Türkiyede ise
<barbar__conan> :)
<Apipa> :)
<Apipa> dedigin gibi kullaniyor gibi yapiyor.
<Apipa> barbar__conan
<Apipa> yeni versionu cikicakmis?
<barbar__conan> ubuntunun mu?
<Apipa> evet
<barbar__conan> her 4. ve 10. ayda çıkar
<barbar__conan> en son mesela 11.10 sürümü
<barbar__conan> şimdi 12.04
<barbar__conan> çıkacak
<barbar__conan> sonra 12.10
<barbar__conan> vs. vs.
<Apipa> anladim
<barbar__conan> Apipa
<barbar__conan> boş br makinada
<barbar__conan> archlinux dene bir ara
<barbar__conan> iyidir
<barbar__conan> çok şey öğretir
<Apipa> olur
<barbar__conan> ama ilk kurulumda canına da okur
<barbar__conan> haberin olsun
<barbar__conan> :)
<barbar__conan> 3-4 gün sürer elin alışık değilse
<barbar__conan> ama sistemin bütün çalışma yapısını öğrenirsin o arada
<Apipa> :))
<Apipa> windows bilgim cok iyi olmasina ragmen, linux hakkinda bilgim yok.
<barbar__conan> :)
<Kartagis> Apipa: netadmin misin?
<noord> Apipa: 10 tane dizin + services :p
<Apipa> Kartagis olacam insallah
<Apipa> Tesekkur ederim arkadaslar hersey icin.
<Apipa> Tekrar gorusmek uzere
<barbar__conan> rica ederim
<varadero> slm
<mustafaerhann> slm
<ZippiDi> slm
<mustafaerhann> var mı bi sıkıntı
<genc> slm
<etsw> as
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-17
<Blaguvest> slm
<Blaguvest> burda ne soylenme istiyor tam olarak?/ delete or comment out all of the “include $RULE_PATH” lines except “local.rules”
<etswetsw> kimse var mi
<etswetsw> swap olayi ne ubuntu kurarken disk participation da geciyor sanirim
<ronak> muhabbeti geçmiş bugün burada, geliştircilerinin kulağına gitmiş demek ki, yeni sürümünü çıkarmışlar hemen Inkscape 'nin :) http://forum.debian.org.tr/index.php?topic=3701.msg10683;topicseen#msg10683
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-18
<datalay> about orchestra: cobler check can you help please, http://www.pastebin.com/w5iwAmPV bu sorunu nail cozebilirim
<onur_> selamlar, ftp server hakkında bilgisi olan var mı acaba?
<mozakca> arkadaşlar dizüstü bilgisayarımın cd sürücüsü bozuk olduğundan harddiski masaüstü bilgisayara taktım ve kurulumu burada yaptım
<mozakca> daha sonra hard diski dizüstü bilgisayarıma taktım
<mozakca> şu an çalışıyor fakat kablosuzu görmüyor
<mozakca> bu şekilde bir kurulum daha sonra başıma iş açar mı?
<mozakca> Kartagis, merhaba
<mozakca> senin de linuxçu olduğunu bilmiyordum
<Aranel> mozakca: daha önce kurulu ve bir sene kadar kullandığım Ubuntu'mu başka bir PC'ye taşımıştım
<Aranel> mozakca: birkaç minör sıkıntıyı saymazsan bir sorunu olmadı. 4 senedir falan sorunsuz hatta.
<Aranel> mozakca: tabii biraz kişisel oldu bu :)) Sorun çıkartma ihtimali var ama çok ciddi bir problemi olacağını sanmıyorum ben.
<Aranel> mozakca: ayrıca flash diskle de kurulum yapabilirsin.
<mozakca> Aranel flashla kurulum yapmayı denedim
<mozakca> hatta bilgisayar başlangıcı yaptı
<mozakca> fakat ilerlemedi
<Aranel> ilerlemedi? :|
<mozakca> evet başlangıç yaptı
<mozakca> dil seçimine geçmeden kaldı öylece
<Aranel> live-cd olarak boot etti mi?
<Aranel> hm. acayipmiş.
<mozakca> bir şey ekleyeyim
<mozakca> kurmaya çalıştığım işletim sistemi opensusu
<mozakca> opensuse
<Aranel> opensuse = dunno. :)
<mozakca> peki kernel derlesek nasıl olur
<mozakca> dunno ne?
<Aranel> grafiksiz modu falan vardır ama onun da, onunla çalışabilir belki
<Aranel> hiç bilmiyorum yani :)
<mozakca> büyük ihtimal düzelir ama ben de bilmiyorum
<mozakca> kernel derlemesini bilen var mı
<Aranel> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<mozakca> Suse için?
<Aranel> apt-get leri opensuse alternatifleriyle (zypper?)
<cumhursarac> mozakca: wireless sürücülerini yükledin mi?
<Aranel> değiştirirsen olabilir.
<Aranel> yalnız kernel derleyerek wirelessi etkileyemeyebilirsin
<Aranel> onlar modüldür muhtemelen. wl<xx> gibi bir adları olması lazım
<mozakca> depoda wirelles diye bir şeyler vardı onları yükledim
<mozakca> cumhursarac, nasıl aratayım
<mozakca> cumhur ipw-firmware diye bir sürücü yükledim ama işe yaramadı
<cumhursarac> lspci ne çıktı veriyor
<mozakca> Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<cumhursarac> google -> suse wife Intel Corp. Wifi Link 5100
<cumhursarac> wifi olacak :)
<cumhursarac> suse 7.3 mu ne kullamıştım
<cumhursarac> unuttum suse yi
<Aranel> mozakca: opensuse kurmanin ilginc bi hikayesi var bence. nedir o? :))
<digitaloktay> suse saglam calisiyor burda
<subay^^> başlangıç disketi oluşturucu bir program var
<subay^^> fat32 tipinde usb oluşturuyor
<subay^^> bana ntfs tipi lazım
<subay^^> fikri olan?
<mozakca> Bir hikayesi yok. Ama linuxla ilk tanışmam suseyle oldu
<mozakca> Aranel, özel bir nedeni yok ama ilk göz ağrısı derler ya ondan herhalde
<Aranel> mozakca: Feisty'den beri aynı ubuntu'yu 5 senedir  güncelleyerek kullanan biri olarak
<Aranel> ne dediğini anladım. :D
<mozakca> Senin de ilk gözağrın ubuntu o zaman değil mi Aranel
<Aranel> ilginçtir değil. OpenSUSE :p
<mozakca> :D
<Aranel> 20 distro deneyen adamlar var. tum Linux gecmisi 4 distrodan olusan biri olarak
<Aranel> sabit fikirlilik odulune oynayacagim.
<mozakca> Ben bunu sabit fikirlilik olarak görmüyorum. Fakat alıştığın bir şeyi bırakmak bana tuhaf geliyor
<mozakca> sevdiğinden ayrılmak gibi
<mozakca> windowsta hiç böyle olmadı
<Aranel> bu kanalda kimin nikine grep atsam 3 yil oncenin join/part loglari cikiyor, muze gibi. ya ben ne yapayim :p
<mozakca> ama linuxta sevdiğimden ayrılmış gibi hissettim
<mozakca> ubuntu da kullandım Aranel
<mozakca> burada konuştum da
<mozakca> Arkadaşlar teşekkür ederim
<mozakca> Hepinize iyi geceler
<cmdexe> selam cicişler
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-19
<tttttttttttttttt> beyler
<genc> slm
<varadero> slm
<CrazyOp> selam arkadaslar bir sorum olacakti
<varadero> e sor
<CrazyOp> simdi web siteden A record ile hostname ekledigimde bu hostname ile irc e nasil baglanabilirim
<CrazyOp> statik ip sartmidir yoksa bir yazilim varmidir
<varadero> irc ye girdiğinde host un görünmesini mi istiyorsun
<varadero> ?
<CrazyOp> evet
<varadero> reverse dns kaydı yaptıracaksın
<varadero> PTR kaydı die de geçer
<varadero> dns server i sende ise dökümana bak başka yerdeyse oradan iste
<CrazyOp> varadero dns server bende mi derken
<CrazyOp> recordlari atamayimi diyorsun
<cemil> Arkadaşlar yaklaşık bir haftadır ubuntu 11.10 kullanıyorum. Pardus sun durumundan dolayı bu seçimi yaptım. Ama iki donanımımı pardusta kullanabildiğim halde ubuntuda kullanamıyorum. Birincisi ve önemlisi samsung scx4100  yazıcının tarayıcısı, ikincisi ve daha az önemlisi skystar 2.6 DVB kartının kumandası. Var mıdır çözümü?
<mustafaerhann> selam
<mustafaerhann> skystar2 uydu kartım beleş geldi taktım ubuntu linux a bu kartı kullanmak için ne gibi programları kurmam gerekiyor ayarını nasıl yaparım?
<cemil> mustafaerhann: kaffeine programını kur. Bende skystar 2.6 var. Bende bu programı kullanıyorum.
<mustafaerhann> unity ve gtk olarak bi program var mı ?
<mustafaerhann> kaffeine sanırım QT kullanıyordu
<mustafaerhann> bu yeni unity arayüzünde falan cannonical bişyler eklemiş olabilir mi ?
<varadero> hazır içinde gelmiş olması lazım
<varadero> brasero idi sanırım adı
<mustafaerhann> cd dvd yazıcı :D
<cemil> Me TV var ama kurulu dvb programı yok diye biliyorum. brasero cd yazma programı
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<mustafaerhann> şimdi bende ona baktım
<mustafaerhann> yorumlarını okuyayım ME tv nin bakıcam.
<varadero> ha pardon
<mustafaerhann> birde bu ubuntuda mandrivada ki gibi donanım arayüzü yok mu hangi aygıtlar tanınmış bunları illa konsoldan mı açmam lazım.
<mustafaerhann> banshee de dvb ile ilgili bi bölüm var ama
<varadero> oda var onunda ismin unuttum :) ama qt tabanli idi
<mustafaerhann> vlc player dada var dvb olayı. ama hiç bulaşmak istemiyorum.
<mustafaerhann> yazılım seçeneğim fazla. her iş için özelleşmiş profesyönel sırf o işe yönelik yazılım kullanmak istiyorum llinuxta.
<mustafaerhann> ayrıca arayüzü kullanırken
<mustafaerhann> paket dosyalarını indirme başarısız internet bağlantınızı kontrol edin diyor.
<varadero> vardir bi bildiği öyle diyorsa :)
<cemil> Kaffeinin yanında şimdi Me tv kurdum. Şu anda kanal taraması yapıyor. Bakalım nasılmış.
<mustafaerhann> bende hala bu aray
<mustafaerhann> arayüzle kasıyorum
<mustafaerhann> evet.
<mustafaerhann> şimdi bütün depo ve paket imzalarını sildim.
<mustafaerhann> bi update desem bakalım ne olacak.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-11
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ozcanesen> fnoyanisi, selam
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<turgay> 18 to 60   unun türkçesi ne olur ?
<turgay> 18 to 60   bunun türkçesi ne olur ?
<fnoyanisi> o ne ya
<Kartagis> 18'den 60'a kadar
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> hadi size iyi günler
<turgay> Kartagis:  teşekkürler
<Kartagis> rica ederim
<ozcanesen> ubuntu-tr'de yusuf baran isminde biri var mı?
<genc> slm
<turgay> a.s
<ozcanesen> gentoo kullanan var mı aramızda
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-12
<ozcanesen> http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/18bhme/im_bill_gates_cochair_of_the_bill_melinda_gates/
<murat> slmlr
<murat> herdizinin altında ucbırım acma itimalımız varmı ubuntuda
<command> selamlar
<command> uyanık var mı ?
<command> test elemanı lazım acil
<Blaguvest> command, slm
<command> Blaguvest: http://88.224.234.179:8001
<command> denesene bi ?
<command> ses alıyosan ok
<Blaguvest> ses yok
<Blaguvest> baglanti adresine ulasilamiyor
<command> tekrar denese
<command> nat da bi terslik var
<Blaguvest> ok
<Blaguvest> acildi ama ses yok
<command> ses nası olmaz ala ala
<command> açıldıysa sorun yoktur gerisini hallederim çok teşekkür ederim saol
<Blaguvest> ok ses yok
<command> torservers adresi senin mi Blaguvest ?
<turgay> bende de açıldı
<turgay> ama ses bilmiyorum
<turgay> benim sistemde ses yok :)
<command> muaheha
<command> :)
<command> kesin Blaguvest de de ses kısıktır :)
<command> access pointi wifi adaptor yaptım
<command> port yönlendirmeleri tekrra girmem gerekecek
<command> olmazsa eski haline getiricem
<command> direk modemden çıkarım
<Blaguvest> ok ses geldi
<Blaguvest> ama bouk bir ses geliyor benim ses ayarlarinda sorun yok
<command> değiştirim bakim
<command> yayini kapatıyom birazdan gelirim yayına devam eski sistemi kurayım beyler bye
<command> kaldığımız yerden davm !
<command> size öcen bot getiriyim mi kanala beyler ?
<command> kaynağını verim kullanın isterseniz
<command> !mpd
<pycirc> dinlemek için http://88.224.234.179:8001
<command> !mpc status
<pycirc> Evgeny Grinko - Вальс
<pycirc> [playing] #2/9   2:15/3:37 (62%)
<pycirc> volume:100%   repeat: on    random: off   single: off   consume: off
<command> !kill
<genc> slm
<turgay> selam
<Conqueror> alohaaaa
<ElixirVitae> o/ Conqueror.
<Conqueror> ElixirVitae, 2012'de çekilen tüm filmlerin listelindiği bir site var mı? IMDB'de bulamadım öyle bir şey..
<ElixirVitae> Wikipedia.
<ElixirVitae> imdbde de vardır
<Conqueror> link?
<ElixirVitae> Dur bi bulayım.
<ElixirVitae> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Template:Films_by_year
<ElixirVitae> İstediğin yılı seç buradan.
<ElixirVitae> imdbde bulamadım, pek de aramadım açıkçası.
<Conqueror> huhhu
<Conqueror> 249 film mi çekilmiş
<ElixirVitae> Hayır.
<ElixirVitae> Çok daha fazla, wikipedia hepsini listelemiyor.
<ozcanesen> http://www.imdb.com/search/title?year=2012,2012&title_type=feature&sort=moviemeter,asc
<ozcanesen> şöyle bişi buldum
<Conqueror> ikinci link daha geniş
<Conqueror> teşekkürler her ikinize de
<ElixirVitae> >8,783 titles
<Conqueror> Most Popular
<ElixirVitae> Most popular sadece sıralaması.
<ElixirVitae> >&sort=moviemeter,asc
<ozcanesen> geçen gün sordum kimse yoktu kanalda tekrar sorayım
<ozcanesen> yusuf baran diye birini
<ozcanesen> tanıyor musunuz
<ozcanesen> ubuntu-tr de
<ElixirVitae> Hayır.
<ElixirVitae> Esasında hiç forumlara girmiyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Burada da görmedim.
<ElixirVitae> Hayırdır?
<ozcanesen> ya kendi çapında bir uygulamam vardı benim
<ozcanesen> ubuntu-trde tanıtmıştım bir tek
<ozcanesen> webupd8'e iletmiş
<ozcanesen> teşekkür edeyim diyorum
<ozcanesen> kim olduğunu bulursam :D
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-13
<murat> klasorlerın altına termınal acma ımkanımız varmı ubuntuda
<ElixirVitae> Klasorlerin  altına terminal açmak mı?
<murat> evet
<ElixirVitae> O nedir ya?
<murat> yaw  pardusda sole bır durum vardı
<murat> mesala ındırılen ler klasorunu acıyodun
<murat> altında dırek termınal acılıyodu
<murat> orda confıgure make make ınstall demen yedıyodu
<murat> cd /home/murat/indirilenler demene gerek yok
<murat> ucbırım dıyek aynı zamanda
<Kartagis> keşke insanlar biraz anlaşılır olsa
<turgay> uçbirim konsol açmak istiyor arkidiş :)
<turgay> KDE İLE kalsör içersinde F4 tuşlamak yeterli oluyor
<akar1m> selamlar
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
 * j-stalin lanet olsun kapitalist burjuva düzenine
<genc> slm
<genc> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/02/13/%23ubuntu-tr.txt
<genc> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/2013/01/29/libreoffice-icin-es-anlamlilar-sozlugu-ve-dilbilgisi-denetimi-projelerine-katki/
<genc> aspell-tr zemberek öldümü
<murat> bu anıl özbek kım yaw
<murat> adam harıl harıl calışıyo
<murat> pardusda bır suru program yabmış
<murat> adamı yakalasak dersmı alsak ne
<murat> stalın senın adam meydana cıkmış
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<Conqueror> slmlar
<genc> as
<ekolojik> slm knl
<ElixirVitae> Slm ekolojik.
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/plezCZY.gif
<ekolojik> bana mı bu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-14
<fnoyanisi> slm
<dersimli> slmlr
<dersimli> kde yı kurdum ubuuntuya
<dersimli> dedıklerıne göre gırıs ekranında optıons dıye bır secenek olacakmış
<dersimli> yok
<dersimli> nereye bakmalıyım
<turgay> kenarında köşesinde vardır
<turgay> dikkatli bak
<dersimli> yok abı yaw
<dersimli> en basta opıonlu bıse var
<dersimli> oda generıkle guvenlı mod fılan dıyo
<dersimli> o degıl
<dersimli> bunda gnome kde termınal secenegı olacakmış
<dersimli> cark seklınde bişe gösterıyo sıtede
<dersimli> ole bişe yok
<Kartagis> dersimli: sen ne yapmak istiyorsun?
<dersimli> gnomeyı kaldırıp kde kuracam
<dersimli> kde pakelerını yukledım
<turgay> dersimli:  direkt kubuntu kur o zaman
<dersimli> işte bendeonu merak edıyom neden kubuntu kurmadım zamanında dıye
<turgay> ben kubuntu kullanıyorum sıkıntım yok
<dersimli> sımdı verılerı kaybetmemek ıcın ubuntuya kde kuruyom
<turgay> bu türkiyedeki kadar veriye sahip bir ülke vatandaşı görmedim
<turgay> ne ülkeymiş her vatandaşı arşivci :D
<dersimli> ne arsıvlıyolar abı
<dersimli> ben ne arsıvledıgımı bılıyomda
<turgay> ne bilim herkes birşeyler var diyor
<turgay> iyi güzelde elktronik ortamda veriler yedeklenmeli
<dersimli> dıgerlerını bılmıyom
<turgay> benim verilerim interntet ağında genelde
<turgay> senkronize oluyor belirli aralıklarla
<dersimli> abı 12 harddısk doldu
<turgay> içinde ne var ?
<dersimli> aylıgı beklıyom yenı harddısk ıçın
<dersimli> yabıgım ışler
<turgay> ne iş yaptın ki o kadar
<dersimli> mekanık tesısat
<dersimli> projeler kolon semaları
<dersimli> urunler
<dersimli> derken doluyo
<dersimli> nıye tutuyon dersende cevap su
<dersimli> mesala 97 de antalya kadırıye koyde kaya otelının mekanık tesısatını yabmıştım
<dersimli> 2 ay önce aradılar tadılat ıcın sorunlu kısmı sordum
<dersimli> bendekı semalara bakım gereklı malzemelerı alıp gıttım
<dersimli> yoksa gıdecen hatayı bulacan malzeme lıstesı yabıb tekrar bıdaha gıdecen
<dersimli> turgay abı sen arsıv derken ne beklıyodun
<turgay> arşiv herşey oluyor
<turgay> toplam arşiv boyutun nedir ?
<dersimli> yok aı bızde hoı yok ondan işten baska arsıvımız yok
<dersimli> pc ye aktarmadıgımız eskı kagıt klasorleıde sayarsak
<dersimli> 1 tb yeyaklasır bence abi
<turgay> ee o zaman hepsini bir yere neden toplamıyorsun ?
<dersimli> abı kagıtı nasıl pc ye işleyecezki
<dersimli> o dunya zaman
<dersimli> gercı scaynerle o zamanı acaltırıkda
<dersimli> acaba rabıdo kalemle olac cızımler ı auto cade yukleye bılırmıyık mesele o
<turgay> o kadar uğraştığın verilerin kaybolmaması için yedekleme yoluna git
<dersimli> yedeklıyokkı abı zaten
<dersimli> slmlr
<dersimli> gırıste sıfre gırmeyı nerde aktıflıyok acaba,
<dersimli> hahanda buldum
<dersimli> slmlr
<dersimli> yaw gene şifre gırmeden ubuntuya girdık
<dersimli> o sifreekranı sistem ayarları kullanıcı hesablarında yabılmıyomu
<guest-MItSpL> slmlr
<turgay> slm
<guest-MItSpL> turgay abı bışeler yabtım
<guest-MItSpL> ubuntuyu bozdum yaw
<guest-MItSpL> kubuntu ubuntu bozması bşe oldu
<guest-MItSpL> abı bu acılsda password sormasını basıl saglarız yaw
<Kartagis> GNOME mu?
<guest-MItSpL> evet
<Kartagis> guest-MItSpL: http://uppix.net/1/9/5/ae26084c3c1630be6bbee7b6e3479.png
<guest-MItSpL> orda yabtım olmadı
<guest-MItSpL> ordakı ıle ubuntu acılıyo
<guest-MItSpL> konuk kullanıcı ısen sıfre gırmeden giiyon
<guest-MItSpL> yetkılıysen sıfre verecen
<guest-MItSpL> benım dedıgım grubda ubuntuyu secınce paraola ekranı cıkıyo o
<guest-MItSpL> sıfre veremezsen ubuntu acılmıyo
<Kartagis> ha onu bilmiyorum
<Kartagis> hmm, sen grub demiyorsun
<Kartagis> giriş ekranı diyorsun
<Kartagis> tamam, buradan oluyor o
<guest-MItSpL> evet
<guest-MItSpL> o gırıs ekranına nerde gırılıyo
<guest-MItSpL> sıstem
<guest-MItSpL> yönetım
<guest-MItSpL> gırıs ekranı dıyo bende bu secenekler yokki
<turgay> login screen gibi bir ayaradır
<command> selam
<turgay> a.s
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
 * j-stalin İşçiler birleşin iktidara yerleşin!..
<genc> slm
<sebo28> as genc   telgıraf
<genc> nerelerdesin ihtiar
<sebo28> buralardayım g
<sebo28> genc:
<genc> nerdeyse 2 haftadır karşılaşmıyoruz
<sebo28> dogrudur
<sebo28> buraya fazla takılmıyorum
<sebo28> pardusa zaten hiç girmiyorum
<genc> dedim arch mitransfer oldun
<sebo28> arch kurulu zaten
<sebo28> Sysinfo for 'bose': Linux 3.6.11-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.9.5, CPU: Genuine Intel(R) CPU            2140  @ 1.60GHz at 1200 MHz (3227 bogomips), HD: 74/95GB, RAM: 1476/3033MB, 118 proc's, 1.50h up
<genc> pardus debian nasıl
<sebo28> ik yayınladınklarında denemişdim fena degil
<sebo28> ilk
<sebo28> şu an kurulu degil
<genc> rc2 yayınlandı
<j-stalin> Sysinfo for 'Sosyalizm': Linux 3.7.7-1-ARCH running KDE Development Platform 4.10.00, CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz at 2400 MHz (6002 bogomips), HD: 64/72GB, RAM: 877/996MB, 145 proc's, 1.53h up
<sebo28> rc2 cok oldu zaten yayınlanalı yahu
<sebo28> arch i güncelemedim uzunzamandır yahu
<sebo28> şunu bi günceleyim bakalım
<genc> ftp://depo.pardus.org.tr/ISO/2013rc/tr/
<genc> 28 de aınlandı
<command> sa sebo28
<command> nasılsınız
<sebo28> iyi sen
<command> süperim
<command> her zaman ki gibi
<sebo28> :d
<command> genc: asl
<command> müzik d,nlemek isteyen varmı kaliteli müzik ama
<sebo28> 1008,09 MiB  günceleme var yahu
<command> kaç gündür düncellemiyon
<command> yarısı kde dir zaten
<sebo28> bir ay olmuştur
<turgay> sebo28:  seni debiandan ayırmayalım gel kubuntuya hayatunu yaşa :D
<command> arch candır
<sebo28> arch da iyiyim ben
<command> sebo28: aur gincelliyon mu ?
<command> packer kurmuştuk sana
<sebo28> güncelemedim hiç
<command> güncelle
<sebo28> komut ne
<command> packer -Syu --auronly
<turgay> arch gam kedere boğar seni
<sebo28> hiç bi sıkıntı yaşamıyom
<sebo28> tıkır tıkır işliyo
<command> hak yolu bulmuş adam
<command> sebo28: pepper flash kur aurdan flash kaliteni arttır chromium ile
<command> ekolojik: asl
<command> niyazi hangi niyazi abi ?
<sebo28> ekolojik:   hoş geldin
<ekolojik> selam
<ekolojik> hb
<sebo28> as
<command> as
<ekolojik> pc"nin adı
<ekolojik> ve eski köpeğimin
<command> olmadı bu
<ekolojik> neden
<command> niyazi ismninde bi tanıdığım vardır
<command> http://88.230.106.131:8001
<ekolojik> ismini değiştirsin
<command> amen
<sebo28> kalıte bumu
<command> sebo28: sana özel şarkılarım var dur hele
<command> Blaguvest: adamın anlar müzikten siz anlamazsınız
<ekolojik> sebo28: sen yoktun bi zamandır
<Blaguvest> s.a
<command> as
<sebo28> ekolojik:  buralardayım yahu
<sebo28> as hacı
<ekolojik> iyi,biz de inşaattan falan düştün zannettik
<Blaguvest> command,  gecen defa caldigin parcalar guzeldi
<sebo28> :D
<command> gene çalarım sorun değil Blaguvest
<Blaguvest> eyvallah
<Blaguvest> yayindamisin/?
<command> evet
<command> sebo28: beğenmedi beni :/
<sebo28> command:  müzigi güzelmiş benim işime yaraya bilir  özgürmü bu
<command> özgür derken ?
<command> hangisi müzikler mi ?
<Blaguvest> :D
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp1uUIM4JLI&feature=youtu.be  bunun için kulanamilirmiyim
<command> ha yok
<sebo28> command:  he müzikler
<command> özgür lisans değil bunlar
<Blaguvest> http://88.224.234.179:8001/
<command> oha adam bana rakip çıktı
<sebo28> özgür gönder ozaman
<Blaguvest> yayin kapali
<command> sebo28: lukhash.com
<sebo28> burdakiler özgürmü
<ElixirVitae> Selam kanal.
<sebo28> as hacı
<command> sebo28: hayır ama beleş
<Blaguvest> a.s
<command> as ElixirVitae
<sebo28> özgür lazım
<command> özgr zor ya
<ElixirVitae> Özgür ne lazım?
<command> müzik
<sebo28> müzik
<command> şimdi çalan şarkı sana gelsin sebo28
<ElixirVitae> Radyo dinleyeceksin, ya da jamendo dan indireceksin.
<command> falling apart - lkhash
<command> falling apart - lukhash
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Double Personality by Hiromi
<command> ElixirVitae: kişisel kullanım için ücrtesiz ama bazıları limitli
<ElixirVitae> last.fm kapanmasaydı Türkiye için...
<ElixirVitae> Çok üzdü beni.
<command> yerim last.fm ya yaramaz
<command> underground bi sürü yer var
<ElixirVitae> Aylık $3 verip istediğimi dinliyordum.
<command> bide paramı veriyon
<sebo28> .d
<Blaguvest> :d
<sebo28> :d
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<command> koordinatlarını ver
<command> elimde son bi atom bombası kaldı sana ataca
<sebo28> ElixirVitae:  o parayı command
<ElixirVitae> Ücret ödeyip kaliteli hizmet alıyordum.
<sebo28>  istedigini dinletir sana
<command> ben sana veriyim kaliteli hizmeti
<command> kanal bana ayda 65 tl versin size istediğiniz müziği dinleteyim 24 saat
<ElixirVitae> Yok o kalitede hizmet veren bir yer internet üzerinde.
<ekolojik> command açılmıyor senin radyo
<Blaguvest> ElixirVitae,  command verir hizmeti sana
<command> dinleyenler var ekolojik
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi de dinliyorum istediğim müziği zaten.
<command> hatta şu an iki kişi bağlı
<ElixirVitae> Last.fm de tag radio vardı, muhteşemdi.
<Conqueror> http://www.openmusicarchive.org/
<command> beyler yayını vorbise çeviricem az beklerseniz kapatacam tekrar acacam
<sebo28> command:  bide ilahi gönder dinliyek
<ElixirVitae> Ne tür çalıyorsun command?
<ElixirVitae> Pop deme.
<ElixirVitae> Ignore ederim.
<Blaguvest> command, son parcadan devam et
<command> ElixirVitae: uçuk
<Conqueror> sebo28, al bu da sana gelsin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFvJ09LWwZA
<command> http://88.230.106.131:8001
<command> dinleyin
<ElixirVitae> Uçuk?
<command> kaçık tür
 * ElixirVitae playing on Clementine: Hiromi - Another Mind - Summer Rain /// Bitrate: 320kbps
<command> ne ararsan var bende ElixirVitae
<command> vorbis cpudan çalıyo ama bw daha az kullanıyor
<sebo28> ilahi
<command> sebo28: o yok
<command> tekno ilahi var
<command> şimdi çalanda bir örneği mesela
<sebo28> hani ne ararsan vardı
<Blaguvest> :
<command> pazarlama yalanı o
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/10LbOuv.png
<command> clementine güzel
<command> ben genelde kullanırım
<ElixirVitae> Bir tek history olayı olmaması canımı sıkıyor.
<command> history ?
<ElixirVitae> Onu da internete bağlıyken last.fm hallediyor gibi.
<ElixirVitae> Play history.
<command> boşver ya bana arşivi tutsun kafi
<genc> intiyar http://78.171.61.27:8080/
<ElixirVitae> command, sürekli yayında mısın?
<genc> begendigini alabilirsin
<command> utf terk
<ElixirVitae> Shuffle da mı, yoksa seçiyor musun?
<command> ElixirVitae: canım sıkılınca açarım tanıdıklara dinletirim
<command> sürekli değil
<command> listem var
<ElixirVitae> İnternet radyolarıma ekliyeyim seni.
<command> ip değişken ama benim :)
<command> sabit olsa eklerdin
<ElixirVitae> Olmadı ama şimdi.
<ElixirVitae> Ä°nsan bir box falan kiralar.
<sebo28> hata: Could not resolve host: ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de; Bilinmeyen hata hatası nedeniyle 'v4l-utils-0.9.3-1-i686.pkg.tar.xz' dosyası ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de adresinden alınamadı
<sebo28> hata verdi güncelemedi
<command> sebo28: almanya serveri kullan arch.lumin
<command> ElixirVitae: zengin olayım onuda yapacam
<Blaguvest> command,  dyn kullansana
<command> paralı oldu o ya
<command> yada değiştirdiler servisi
<ElixirVitae> Kaç lira dyndns?
<ElixirVitae> Ucuzdu yamulmuyorsam.
<command> hatırlamıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Aylık birkaç dölar
<command> de değmez sürekli kullanacam kadar hızlı bi upload yok bende
<Blaguvest> ucretsiz serviside var
<command> 1mb upload ile anca bu kadar
<genc> ihtiyar bunlar senlik parcalar
<ElixirVitae> Dinleyemiyorum ben.
<genc> http://78.171.61.27:8080/Arif%20Naz%C4%B1m/
<ElixirVitae> Düşüyor hemen.
<command> ne düşüyor
<ElixirVitae> Stream.
<sebo28> genc:  bunlar ne
<ElixirVitae> Özgür müzik.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<genc> arif nazım eserleri
<sebo28> o kim
<ElixirVitae> Oldu mu şimdi sebo28?
<sebo28> ben kendimi bile tanımıyorum yahu
<command> atın
<ElixirVitae> Kaç kişi bağlı command? Belki yetmiyordur u/l hızın o kadar adam.
<ElixirVitae> *+a
<genc> ilahi kimi dinliyorsun
<command> şu an tek
<command> 2 oldu
<genc> savni sami özer
<sebo28> genc:  kim rasgelirse
<ElixirVitae> Aynı, düşüyor bir saniyede.
<genc> arif nazım dinle
<command> kim düşüyor yaw
<command> ElixirVitae:
<ElixirVitae> Stream, command.
<ElixirVitae> Bağlantı.
<command> ElixirVitae: playeri değiştir olmadı webbrowserden aç
<command> clementine mpd yi sevmiyor bende düşerdim clem ile
<ElixirVitae> Ne ile yapıyorsun u/l u?
<command> bant genişliği yetsin diye vorbis yaptım hem 64kbps
<command> mpd
<ElixirVitae> Browser düzgün çalışıyor.
<command> clementine sevmiyor mpdyi nednse bende de var o
<command> kendi yerel makinemde bile kopuyor clementine
<ElixirVitae> Browser vlcye bağlıydı.
<ElixirVitae> Ne gözüküyor sende?
<command> sadece ipler
<command> 226 olan senmisin ?
<ElixirVitae> Bilmem.
<ElixirVitae> Bakayım.
<command> checkio.dyndns.com
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<command> io* ip
<command> ElixirVitae: ses kalitesi nasıl peki ?
<ElixirVitae> Google aramada direk veriyor zati.
<ElixirVitae> Kulaklık takayım bi', öyle bakayım.
<ElixirVitae> Ä°yidir.
<command> vorbis güzel aynı bitrate deki mp3 e göre gayet kaliteli bence
<command> 64kbps hemde bu
<ElixirVitae> 64kpbs mp3 pek kötü olurdu.
<command> aac encoder yok mpd de
<command> 48 kbps de bundan daha net çalardım eskiden
<command> shoutcast ile tabi
<command> onu boşverinde en son hangi dağıtımı denediniz
<command> pardüs deneyener ?
<ElixirVitae> Fedorayı indirdim de denemedim/kurmadım.
<sebo28> anka
<ElixirVitae> Pardusu da okudum geçen yeni birşeyler çıktı anka falan deyü.
<ElixirVitae> Ne iş o?
<command> hikaye bence
<command> sadece64bit çıkmış
<Blaguvest> debian tabanlimi ? pardus artik/
<sebo28> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vp1uUIM4JLI&feature=youtu.be
<ElixirVitae> sebo28 takılıyordu ankacılarla o bilir
<command> ben 32bit işlemcim varsa kulamanamıcam
<command> nerde özgürlük
<Conqueror> http://tunein.com/
<ElixirVitae> USBden yüklenemiyor diyordu, indirmedim ben de.
<sebo28> command: filim nasıl olmuş
<command> güğzel sebo28
<command> senmi yaptı yoksa
<sebo28> ben yapıyorum
<command> topluluğu hizmet olsun diye mi ?
<sebo28> he
<sebo28> bizimde bi katkımız olsun diye
<command> ya boşver 2 gün sonra ölecek harcadığın zaman elinde patlayacak
<ElixirVitae> Şimdiki hali nedir ne değildir bir bilen söylesin.
<Galatasaray> çok iyi her şey yolunda selamı var
<ElixirVitae> Debian üzerine sadece package manager falan mı ekleyerek yapmaya çalışıyorlar?
<command> ElixirVitae: galiba öyle bişey olcak
<sebo28> ElixirVitae:  tübitak depli yapıyor  topluluk pisili pardus
<sebo28> command:  öyle bişey degil
<ElixirVitae> İkisinde de geliştirici olan var mı?
<ElixirVitae> Hem topluluk, hem tübitak.
<command> sebo28: anka değil diğeri
<sebo28> tübitak direk debianı kulanıyor
<sebo28> kopisi
<gencBJK> cavit vurala havale etti
<gencBJK> catal olacak diyorlar
<sebo28> command:  digeri depli işte yahu
<ElixirVitae> bbiab
<command> boşversinler bence
<command> napacaklar laynaksla
<sebo28> bendeki pardus da arch tabanlı
<sebo28> :P
<gencBJK> bence dogru karar deb paket sistemi
<sebo28> bence degil
<gencBJK> iki de depo ekledimi yerli tamamdır
<ozcanesen> ya en başta pisi geliştirilirken buna karşı çıkıp rpm ya da deb kullanalım diyen bir kitle vardı
<ozcanesen> onları dinlemeyip pisiye onca emek harcandı
<gencBJK> ben
<ozcanesen> şimdi kenara attılar pisiyi de
<ElixirVitae> Yok mu elinden tutan pisinin?
<sebo28> pardus anka var işte
<ozcanesen> birkaç dağıtım daha vardı
<ozcanesen> isimlerini hatırlamasam da
<ElixirVitae> Resmi kurum bağlamında soruyorum.
<gencBJK> solusos
<gencBJK> gececek diyorlar
<sebo28> solusos de pisiye geçecek
<ozcanesen> deb rpm dönüşümü yapan ailen gibi yazılımlar var
<gencBJK> 1.2 surumunu denedim deb
<ozcanesen> bunun pisi için olanı da var mı acaba
<turgay> resmi olarak yayınlasınlarda deb gelişimine büyük destek olacaklar :D
<ElixirVitae> Tavsiye edilmiyor ama alien.
<ozcanesen> yani tabi ki otomatik dönüştürüp kurulmasın ama
<ozcanesen> mesela alsın ubuntu deposunu pisiye çevirsin
<ozcanesen> sonra
<ozcanesen> paketleyiciler
<command> rpm devam eiyorsa hala büyük ayıp
<ozcanesen> onları düzenlesin
<command> yazık günah
<gencBJK> pisideb calışbası oldu
<gencBJK> tuka ka ettiler
<turgay> yapıları gereği pek deb pisi uyuşmuyor
<sebo28> tubitakın yaptıgı exeyi çalıştıracakmış
<gencBJK> pardus 2008 kafes sistemi ğibi deb paketleri kuruluyordu
<turgay> sebo28:  exe  değil deb üzerinden bir düşüncem var vbenim
<ozcanesen> debian+wine mi yayınlayacaklarmış yani sebo28
<turgay> bakalım nasıl çıkacaklar işin içinden :D
<ozcanesen> exe çalıştırıyor derlerse
<ozcanesen> beklenti çok yüksek olur
<ozcanesen> ellerinde patlar
<ozcanesen> ben bunda şu oyunu çalıştıramıyorum diye hata raporları gelir
<ozcanesen> önünü alamazlar
<sebo28> öyle demişler zaten yahu
<gencBJK> tahta ureten firmalar deb destegi veriyor
<gencBJK> exe sözkonusu degil
<ElixirVitae> Tahta firmaları ne kadar yönlendirici, ne kadar söz sahibi?
<turgay> exe olacakmış android mobil olacakmış
<turgay> tamamen türkçe olacakmış
<ozcanesen> ben de tübitak'a staj başvurusu yapıcam bu dönem umarım kabul ederler de işin içinden görürüm
<ozcanesen> ne yapıyolar ne ediyolar
<turgay> ozcanesen:  içeride yapılmıyor artık işletim sistemi
<ElixirVitae> kahve yaptırıp fotokopi çektirmesinler de :P
<turgay> özel firmalardan alınıyor
<turgay> kendi bünyesinde geliştirmiyor
<Galatasaray> birde steamden oyun indirmek ücretsiz olcakmış mesela oyunu kurdun ekran kartı yetmedi ekran kartı yollucaklarmış daha neler neler
<ozcanesen> e tübitak'ın bir ekibi yok mu pardus geliştiren
<turgay> sadece pazarlama ve yönünü belirleme işine bakıyor
<ozcanesen> dışarıda bu işi yapabilecek firma var mı türkiyede
<sebo28> varmış
<turgay> ozcanesen:  tübitak ekibten kimse kalmadı
<ozcanesen> evet eski ekip dağıldı ama
<ozcanesen> yenisini topladılar sanıyordum ben
<ozcanesen> ben uyuyormuşum resmen
<sebo28> toplama fılan uyok
<ozcanesen> vay arkadaş
<ozcanesen> o zaman
<ozcanesen> hiç bitmez bu proje
<turgay> onlar msb asal vs kurumlarda süreli bakımlar için
<ozcanesen> geçmiş olsun
<sebo28> geçmedi daha:P
<gencBJK> nisana yayınlanır sürüm
<command> ben yatar cicişler iyi geceler
<turgay> ozcanesen:  uydu işide o yüzden karıştı zaten
<turgay> görev alanlar gönderildi
<gencBJK> 2013 rc2 denedim gayet stabil
<turgay> rasattan alınan yazılımlar ilk uydu ismi ile fırlatıldı
<turgay> ama ilk uydumuz  son gönderilen uydu değildir
<gencBJK> ankadan daha iyi durumda
<turgay> gencBJK:  stabil olması doğal değil mi?
<sebo28> gencBJK:  ozaten debian yahu tabiki iyi olacak
<sebo28> gencBJK:  onların yaptıgını bende yapıyorum
<sebo28> bende arch tabanlı pardus kurulu bende
<gencBJK> birki ki yerel repo tamam dır
<turgay> yaz bir betik otomatik olsun işletim sistemin gecelik isolar gibi
<turgay> sadece simge ve duvar gkağıdını ve temaları seç
<gencBJK> mint cokmu iyi yani
<gencBJK> oda ubuntu
<turgay> of of tadından yenmez hata mı var bekle debian çözsün veya ubuntu :D
<gencBJK> catal zaman alır
<sebo28> kaşık yapsınlar ozaman:P
<turgay> gencBJK24:  beşiktaşlımısın ?
<gencBJK24> evet
<turgay> türkiye liginde en farklı galibiyetimiz kime karşı ne zaman aldık ?
<turgay> :D
<FenerbahCHE> FenerbahCHE'li yok mi ? :D
<turgay> kopya yok
<turgay> biliyorum veya bilmiyorum cevabı yeterli
<gencBJK24> bilmiyorum
<Galatasaray> adanaspor 10 - 0
<gencBJK24> adanademir degilmiydi
<turgay> heya
<Galatasaray> yok adanaspor
<turgay> metin ali feyyaz dönemi
<turgay> adanademirspor
<turgay> 89 yılı
<Galatasaray> olabilir googla bakiim
<turgay> demir
<Galatasaray> demirmiş
<Galatasaray> adana da olduğunu bildim en azından
<Galatasaray> :)
<turgay> gencBJK24:  en fanatik ünlü kim beşiktaşlı bildiğin ?
<ElixirVitae> Ya bunları okuyunca aklıma şu yarışma geldi:
<ElixirVitae> Ahmet Çakar sunuyor hani.
<ElixirVitae> Bir bölümünü izlemek zorunda kaldım geçen, dövecekti yarışmacıları.
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<turgay> en fanatik ünlülerimizden birisi ıtırdır
<Kartagis> ıtır kim la?
<turgay> parmağını kırdı kadın maç izlerken yok böyle bir fanatizm
<ElixirVitae> <Kartagis> ıtır kim la?
<turgay> ıtır esen
<Kartagis> &g ıtır esen
<f0und> Kartagis: Itır Esen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%C4%B1r_Esen>; Itir Esen - IMDb: <http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0260539/>; Ferdi Tayfur Itır Esen - Olurmu Böyle Olurmu (1977) (Videoclip ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcnwp-usriY>; Itır Esen , bir dizide - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JeFICo84NPE>; ıtır esen | Tumblr: (1 more message)
<turgay> Kartagis:  öğrendin mi?
<Kartagis> aktristmiş
<Kartagis> aynı zamanda spor yazarıymış
<ElixirVitae> >spor yazarı
<turgay> oyuncu
<ElixirVitae> Türkiyede spor futboldan ibarettir, spor yazarı dediğin maç özeti yazarıdır.
<ElixirVitae> Üç beş tane istisnaya da şapka çıkarırız.
<turgay> kazım kanat
<turgay> bilgin gökberk
<turgay> futbol yazarı olup futboluda bilmiyenler var
<turgay> adam hakemlik futbolculuk yapmış
<turgay> değişen teknolojiyi değişen yönetmeliği bilmiyor
<turgay> hala kendi zamanındaki futbol sanıyor dünyadan bi haber
<ozcanesen> şu uygulamanın bir linux portu olsa kullanır mıydınız http://mizage.com/divvy/
<ElixirVitae> Ya boşver futbolu adamlar götürüyor milyon dolarları hiç bir şey yapmayarak. Şunu oku, eğlen; http://imgur.com/a/R54Rp
<ElixirVitae> ozcanesen, bir sürü WM var aynı işi yaklaşık olarak yapan.
<ElixirVitae> Farkı nedir bunun anlayamadım.
<ozcanesen> mutter kullanıyorum ben sadece ekranı yarı yarı bölecek şekilde
<ozcanesen> atayabiliyor pencereleri
<ozcanesen> böyle bir grid sistemi hangisinde var
<ozcanesen> compizde belki vardır eklenti ile
<ElixirVitae> awesome
<ElixirVitae> i3wm
<ElixirVitae> &g awesome window manager
<f0und> ElixirVitae: about - awesome window manager: <http://awesome.naquadah.org/>; awesome (window manager) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_(window_manager)>; awesome window manager - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mujDZDj5Sm8>; Switching to the awesome window manager | Vincent Bernat: <http://vincent.bernat.im/en/blog/2012-awesome-wm.html>; Awesome (2 more messages)
<ozcanesen> abi tiling window manager tabiki yapar bunu
<ozcanesen> ama son kullanıcıya hitap etmiyor
<ElixirVitae> awesome tiling değil, hibrid.
<ozcanesen> ona da bakayım diğerinin videosunu izledim şimdi
<ElixirVitae> Nedir çözünürlüğün ozcanesen?
<ozcanesen> 1366x768 + 1440x900
<ozcanesen> çift monitör
<ElixirVitae> O zaman yetersiz tabii ikiye bölmek.
<ozcanesen> yani geliştirme mi diyosun sonuç olarak bunu
<ElixirVitae> Awesome ın çift monitor için desteği de iyiymiş.
<ElixirVitae> Yalnız ayarlamak için biraz uğraşman, az biraz lua öğrenmen gerekecek ozcanesen.
<ozcanesen> lua python benzer diye biliyorum
<ozcanesen> zor olmaz sanırım
<ozcanesen> ama mutter de güzel genel olarak
<ozcanesen> daha doğrusu mutter tabanlı gala var
<ozcanesen> elementary os ile beraber gelen mutter forku
<turgay> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<ozcanesen> steam'i deneyen var mı
<ozcanesen> oyunlar wine üzerinden çalışıyorsa
<ozcanesen> hiç almayalım
<Conqueror> http://store.steampowered.com/sale/linux_release/
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-15
<akar1m> herkese günaydın
<akar1m> ne var ne yok
<Kartagis> günaydın herkese her keseye
<command> selam cicişler
<Kartagis> selam bebişim
<command> anka dan banlanmışım :)
<command> muahehahe
<command> hiç gülecem yoktu
<command> cacık dağıtım
<Kartagis> anka ne?
<command> pardüs
<command> ben gidiyom hade bye
<murat> slmlr
<murat> facebok a gıremıyok
<murat> bembeyaz bır sayfa gelıyo duruyo
<ogny> :D
<Galatasaray> selam
<command|NotHere> as
<Galatasaray> bi sorun var
<Galatasaray> bilgisi olan var mı
<Galatasaray> tremulous diye bir oyun var oyun içinde parlaklığı değiştiremiyorum
<command> oyunun sorunu o
<Galatasaray> yok gamma ile ilgili
<Galatasaray> internette epeydir araştırıyorum
<Galatasaray> tatmin edici bir sonuca ulaşamadım
<ogny> oynama madem
<ogny> mac izle
<Galatasaray> :)
<ogny> gs kupadan elenmeyeydi
<ogny> 3 kulvarda izlerdin
<ogny> :)
<Galatasaray> hayır başka oyun kurucam aynı sorun devam edecek biliyorum
<Galatasaray> beni sinir eden aslında böyle basit bir şeyin etrafta bir sürü bug kaydı varken hala bir çözüme ulaşmaması
<ogny> salla oynama\
<command> windows kurucam
<fnoyanisi> slm
<Galatasaray> selam
<ogny> zlmz
<ogny> adam zate biraz iri, artik kahvalti kesmiyo, kabi yecek
<ogny> pardon
<murat> slmlr ubuntu cular
<sebo28> sa
<command> as
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-16
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ozcanesen> fnoyanisi, selam
<ElixirVitae> Slm.
<fnoyanisi> slm
<ozcanesen> fnoyanisi, selam
<Kartagis> xen kullanan oldu mu? ya xen ile debootstrap?
<command> slm
<etsw> as
<etsw> buyrun command sorun nedir
<command> nassınğız
<command> ben windows kurucam yardıme din
<etsw> iyiyiz, baska sorunuz yoksa lutfen kanaldan ayrilin
<command> anka kanalından banlandım :(
<command> yayaşın pardus
<command> hiren's boot cd indirdim baya baya güzelleşmiş
<command> live windows xp çalıştırıyorum
<command> nete bile çıkıyor şerefsiz
<etsw> xp'ye gecemedim ben dana win95
<command> bende yeni geçtim zaten eski sistem win 3.1 di
<ekolojik> command senin ırc bilgin iyi mi
<command> süperim
<command> irc client bile yazdım zamanında
<ekolojik> konversation da türkçe kanalları nasıl buluyrduk
<command> konsola /list yaz
<command> buraya yazsanda olur
<command> liste biraz uzun arama yap
<ekolojik> oda listesi açık zaten şuan
<command> arayacaksın içinden
<ekolojik> belirli kanalları arıyorum ben
<etsw>  /list #*deneme*
<command> her dile göre ayrı ayrı kanal listesi olmaz
<ekolojik> mesela türkçe konuşulanları
<ekolojik> hmm
<etsw> yuh, yapay zekaya girer seninki "türkçe konusulan kanallar"
<etsw> böyle bir sey yok
<etsw> ismi türkce olanlar, topic turkce atilmis olanlar... filan olur da
<command> hem bazı kanallar kanal listesinde de gözükmeyebilir
<command> ## girin
<etsw> "kanaldaki user'larin %57'si dogu anadolu bolgesinden baglanan kanallar"
<ekolojik> 13000 tane oda var yahu başım döndü aramaktan
<etsw> filan gibi bir data mining mantigi yok burda bildigim kadariyla
<command> ben hakkariden bağlıyam kafkam
<etsw> mesela bak pardus /list #*pardus*
<etsw> arat cikmasi lazim diye biliyorum
<etsw> gerci command usta daha iyi bilir
<command> ## kanal listesinde gözüküyor mu ?
<ekolojik> çift diyezleri görebiliyorum zaten
<command> benim kanalım türkçe konuluşan bi kanal #dedeler
<etsw> girme ama, bot kafa sikiyor skdfkjsdkjfsdf
<command> bot yok la
<command> çalıştırmadım
<turgay> Türkçe koşulmayan ama kanaldaki kullanıcıları Türkçe bilen kananllar :D
<command> kanallar lar lar lar lar
<ekolojik> command her yere laf tetiştiriyorsun tebrşkler
<command> saol
<command> aslında bot benim
<command> programım ben
<ekolojik> huylandım zaten
<command> ubuntulog: da uzak bi akrabam
<command> uykusuzluktan başım ağrıdı bana müsade beyler iyi geceler
<ozcanesen> unetbootin ile usbye yazdığım archlinux imajları boot edilemiyor, bu archlinux'a özel bir durum mu?
<Conqueror> neyse konuyu kapatın
<Conqueror> ogny geldi
<Conqueror> ...
<ogny> hea
<etsw> :D
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, hayır arch'a özel bir durum değil
<Conqueror> linuxmint'te de aynı sıkıntı var
<Conqueror> dağıtıma özel loader oluyor
<ozcanesen> yani unetbootin ile mint yazamıyor muyuz
<ozcanesen> çok garip bir durummuş
<ozcanesen> bir standarda bağlasınlar bence
<Conqueror> +1
<ogny> ozcanesen:hoca senin
<ogny> elemantaryos macerasi
<ogny> sonlaniyor mu noluyor?
<ozcanesen> ogny, hala kullanıyorum ya gayet memnunum
<ozcanesen> biraz da geliştirici ekibi yaşıtlarımdan oluştuğu için
<ozcanesen> töleranslı davranıyorum diyebilirim
<ogny> :)
<ogny> haha
<ozcanesen> genç bir ekip çok çalışıyorlar
<ogny> is goruyor mu ozcanesen hoca
<ozcanesen> yani taban ubuntu 12.04
<ozcanesen> iş görüyor
<ozcanesen> masaüstü ortamı farklı işte
<ogny> oke
<ozcanesen> gnome3 tabanlı
<ogny> bi bakaiyim sitesine
<ogny> ozcanesen: abi
<ogny> bi kere yazmistin ama
<ogny> bi daha sormak icap ediyor
<ogny> bu elemantaryos'u
<ogny> kendine ozgu kilan sey
<ogny> neydi
<ogny> bytecode
<ogny> la mi ilgiliydi
<ogny> tam hatirlayamiyorum mevzuyu
<ozcanesen> vala ile kodluyorlar
<ozcanesen> bu yüzden performansı güzel
<ogny> anladim
<ogny> sagolasin usta
<ozcanesen> hatta bunların gazına gelip vala öğrenmeye kalktım ama kısa sürdü
<ozcanesen> hesap makinesi kodlayıp bıraktım
<ogny> :d
<ogny> niye oyle oldu peki?
<ozcanesen> çünkü her ne kadar java gibi c# gibi yüksek seviyeli bir dil gibi olsa da bu vala
<ozcanesen> aslında c
<ozcanesen> ve bazı durumlarda çok uyuzluk yapıyor
<ozcanesen> ama adamlar çözmüş işi
<ozcanesen> 600-700k satır koda ulaşmış şuanda gördüğüm kadarıyla
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> kulaga fantastik geliyo
<ekolojik> elementary os herkese tavsiye ettim kendim kuramadım daha
<ogny> asfdnm,hfsdadfsda
<rohanrhu> selamlar
<rohanrhu> vay be hala birileri var burda
<rohanrhu> nasýl gidiyor :)
<Conqueror> şöyle böyle rohanrhu
<rohanrhu> türkçe karakter sorunu varmý yazdýklarýmda :d
<rohanrhu> konversationu özlemiþimbe
<Conqueror> evet var
<rohanrhu> halledeyim
<Conqueror> utf-8 lütfen
<rohanrhu> þimdi düzeldimi
<turgay> cıx
<rohanrhu> ahanda oldu :D
<rohanrhu> nasılsınız gençler
<rohanrhu> ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu lubuntu
<rohanrhu> ne günler geçirdik bunlarla :D
<rohanrhu> edubuntu vardı birde
<Conqueror> şimdi ne var?
<Conqueror> neyse ogny geldi
<Conqueror> adam mossad için çalışıyor
<Conqueror> söylediklerinde dikkat et
<Conqueror> ona göre
<Conqueror> uyarmadı deme
<rohanrhu> ne gibi :D
<Conqueror> demedi deme
<Conqueror> neyse
<ogny> zlmz
<Conqueror> şalooom
<ogny> byezz
<Conqueror> bırak slm melam demeye
<ogny> ha
<Conqueror> aşjsldkasd
<ogny> ben sandim gidiyon
<Conqueror> rohanrhu, bak ne kadar da safa yatıyor
<rohanrhu> bir pardus vardı o ne oldu?
<Conqueror> anka oldu
<Conqueror> küllerinden yeniden doğdu
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-17
<etsw> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377583_291508264311282_1553076320_n.jpg
<ozcanesen> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_Ln2H113NAYo/STjCd0OBqcI/AAAAAAAABec/yaYXg6iB2AI/s400/camocouchea9.jpg
<ozcanesen> bu da medium
<etsw> :D
<turgay> selam
<gamyoncu> as
<gamyoncu> securitytrack: asl ?
<securitytrack> Asl nedirm/?
<gamyoncu> necisin demenin kısa yolu
<turgay> gamyoncu:   çok mu gamlısın ?
<gamyoncu> hemde nasıl
<turgay> al boşa kendi halinde gitsin takma
<gamyoncu> saldım
<hanzala> slmlr
<gamyoncu> as
<hanzala> ubuntuyu kuruyom
<gamyoncu> hanzala: asl ?
<hanzala> nasılsın gamyoncu
<gamyoncu> sayılar herzaman
<gamyoncu> sen nasılsınız
<hanzala> paktler cıkarılıyor dıyo
<hanzala> uzun bır suredır paketler cıkarılıyo
<hanzala> wınden uzun suruyo bı terslıkmı var acaba
<hanzala> ıyı
<gamyoncu> olabilir
<gamyoncu> bi ihtimal
<gamyoncu> iso yu test et
<hanzala> mdsumlamı
<gamyoncu> he
<hanzala> o nu gectı
<gamyoncu> cd den mi kuruyon usb den mi ?
<hanzala> usb den
<gamyoncu> cd ye yazdırıp dene olmazsa
<gamyoncu> usb sorunlu olabilir
<hanzala> önce kurmuştum
<hanzala> kde yı kurdum beceremedım
<hanzala> sımdı tekrarkurup gnome kullanam dıyom olmuyo
<gamyoncu> deneyim ne durumda linux le ?
<hanzala> kötu
<hanzala> pardus da iydik
<hanzala> oda bitti
<gamyoncu> hanzala: başka bi usb yada cd ile tekrra dene
<gamyoncu> eminim olacaktır
<hanzala> ok
<hanzala> ahanda baslamış
<hanzala> 37 dakıka varmış bıtmesıne
<gamyoncu> live ortamdamısın ?
<hanzala> evet
<gamyoncu> consoldan dmesg çıktısına bi baksana hanzala
<hanzala> bu ubuntuda baslat danatılar gıbı menu varmı yaw
<gamyoncu> yok
<hanzala> baktım abi
<hanzala> erorlu tek mesaj bu
<hanzala> errors=remount-ro
<gamyoncu> usb den şüpheleniyom ben
<gamyoncu> hata olabilir
<gamyoncu> cd ye yazmayı dene bide
<hanzala> ok abi
<irctc452> slm
<irctc452> ubuntu üzerinde ağ bağlıyım ama internetim
<irctc452> yok
<irctc452> ağa bağlı bir ip'e ping atabiliyorum
<irctc452> ama net'e giremiyorum dns ilgili problem de yok
<irctc452> şimdiden yardımlarınız için teşekkürler
<hanzala> jre-7u13-linux-i586.rpm
<hanzala> bunu nasıl kuracam
<hanzala> gercı once sam amcaya bakıp
<hanzala> alien komutu ıle dep yabtım
<hanzala> gene olmadı
<hanzala> jre-7u13-linux-i586.rpm
<hanzala> bunu nasıl kuracam acaba
<command> selam gençşler
<RisKatOr> iyi akşamlar
<RisKatOr> dün geceden beri uğraştığım ve çözemediğim konu hakkında yardımcı olabilir misiniz ?
<RisKatOr> Lenovo ideapad s400 notebook kullanıyorum , 500 GB HDD + 24 GB SSD , SSD'ye Ubuntu kurdum ama Windows8 'e ulaşamıyorum hiçbirşekilde  :(
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu'da  boot-repair denedim olmuyor
<gamyoncu> ubuntu açılıyor mu ?
<RisKatOr> ubuntu kaldırdım yine çare yok
<RisKatOr> şu an ubuntu dan yazıyorum
<gamyoncu> grub mu kurulu buuntu da ?
<RisKatOr> HDD 'DE WİNDOWS'UN KURULDUĞU BÖLÜMÜ GÖREMİYORUM
<RisKatOr> evet, grub ile giriş yapıyorum
<gamyoncu> windows açılıyor mu ?
<gamyoncu> bence windowsu sildin sen RisKatOr
<gamyoncu> farkında değilsin
<RisKatOr> grub 'daki Wİndows 8 e tıklayarak windows a giremiyorum
<gamyoncu> silmişin vindosu
<RisKatOr> silmedim , sanırım ...
<gamyoncu> sildin sildin
<gamyoncu> sudo fdisk -l alalım bi
<RisKatOr> boot - repair ile biraz oynadım , o bozdu gibime geldi
<turgay> sen silmemişsindir sistem hazılrlanırken silinmiştir :D
<gamyoncu> ya kardeşim komut çıktısını versene bi
<gamyoncu> silinmiş windowsun davası olmaz
<RisKatOr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672983/
<RisKatOr> komut satırı ile burayı doldurmayayım diye biraz beklettim
<gamyoncu> gpt bölüm bu fdisk yemez
<gamyoncu> partx -l /dev/sda
<gamyoncu> parted de olabilir
<RisKatOr> mikail@qualitum:~$ partx -l /dev/sdb partx: /dev/sdb: açma başarısız: Erişim engellendi
<gamyoncu> başına sudo koy
<RisKatOr> mikail@qualitum:~$ sudo partx -l /dev/sda # 1:      4096- 38512639 ( 38508544 sectors,  19716 MB) # 2:  38514688- 46903295 (  8388608 sectors,   4294 MB)
<gamyoncu> gpt disk
<gamyoncu> fak
<RisKatOr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1672995/
<gamyoncu> 2 disk mi var sende ?
<RisKatOr> w,ndows "sdb5" te
<turgay>  500 GB HDD + 24 GB SSD , SSD'ye Ubuntu kurdum ama Windows8 'e ulaşamıyorum hiçbirşekilde
<RisKatOr> 500 HDD + 24 SSD
<RisKatOr> şirket bilgisayarı ve onlarca raporlar var , onları kurtarsam yeter ...
<gamyoncu> ikinci hdd boot ediyor mu yoksa ssd den mi boot ediyon ?
<RisKatOr> ubuntu SSD de
<RisKatOr> boot ediyor HDD
<RisKatOr> windows kurtarma konsolu geliyor ama kurtarmıyor
<RisKatOr> Windows kurulu bölüm kilikli gibi bişey diyor
<gamyoncu> " /etc/grub.cfg dosyayını alabilirmiyim
<gamyoncu> bende grub yok yeri yanlış olabilir
<RisKatOr> grub cfg yok heralde :(
<RisKatOr> boot / grub / grub . cfg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1673007/
<RisKatOr> etc 'de grub yok
<gamyoncu> yapılandırmada bi eksiklik göremedim de
<gamyoncu> grub saçmalamasıyla ünlüdür
<gamyoncu> elde kalmasıolası
<genc> slm
<gamyoncu> as genc
<RisKatOr> windows 8 indiriyorum , bootable usb yaparak Windows Bootloader 'i tekrar kurmayı deneyeceğim , işe yarar mı ?
<gamyoncu> RisKatOr: ssd dski devre dılı bırakınca windows boot ediyor mu ?
<RisKatOr> devre dışı bırakmadım ama ssd den ubuntuyu kaldırınca windows açılmadıydı
<RisKatOr> sanırım windows hasar gördü boot olayından dolayı
<gamyoncu> açılmaz işte niye açılsın
<gamyoncu> grub denen denyo loader oldukça böyle şeylerle uğraşıcaz heralde
<RisKatOr> virtualbox ile bir süre kullandım , biraz yavaştı ubuntu , onca insan kullanıyor bukadar yavaş olmamalı diyerekten kurdum ki win8 ile arasının kötü olduğunu bildiğim halde ...
<turgay> grub3 istiyok :D
<RisKatOr> evdeki eski masaüstünde çok kasıyordu, linux bukadar yavaş olmamalı , ultrabook ta denemem lazım dedim :)
<RisKatOr> başıma gelenler :)
<RisKatOr> grubu normalde nereye kurmam gerekiyordu ?
<RisKatOr> SSD ( 2 parça , birinde Ubuntu )
<RisKatOr> HDD windows
<RisKatOr> bende HDD 'ye kurdum grubu , Ubuntu SSD de olmasına rağmen
<RisKatOr> doğru mu normalde bu şekil ?
<RisKatOr> yoksa grub Linux 'un olduğu bölümde mi olmalı ?
<gamyoncu> RisKatOr: ilk boot eden diske kurucan
<gamyoncu> iki disk varsa ilk bott eden diske kurulmalı
<RisKatOr> ozaman boot olayı doğru
<RisKatOr> neyse şu win insin bakalım bootable yapabilecek miyim ve bununla bootloader i kurtarabilecek miyim ...
<gamyoncu> bilmez ben win kullanmıyor
<RisKatOr> dediğim gibi daha önce Wubi ile masaüstüne kurdum , çok yavaştı , hayalkırıklığına uğramıştım ama ultrabook'da ( 4 çekirdek işlemci , 4 gb ram , ssd disk) canavar gibi :)
<RisKatOr> 2006 dan beri ara ara linux daha doğrusu Pardus kullandım , ilk kez Pardus dışı linux kullandım, o da çok hoşuma gitti
<RisKatOr> buarada Unity kullanıyorum , Unity 'de masaüstüne uygulamaları kısayol olarak atamıyor muyuz ?
<gamyoncu> hiç alakam yok unity ile ama vardır illaki bi yolu
<gamyoncu> ubuntucu arkadaşlara sormak lazım
<RisKatOr> siz necisiniz ?
<gamyoncu> arch
<RisKatOr> kubuntu ?
<RisKatOr> hımmm
<RisKatOr> Arch için daha deneyimli linuxcular tercih ediyor diye okuduydum
<RisKatOr> bizi aşıyor yani :P
<gamyoncu> zamanla sende kurarsın
<gamyoncu> ara ara linux kuranlara göre değil
<gamyoncu> sikerim windowsunu deyip komple kullanıyorum 1 yıldır aralıksız
<RisKatOr> :D
<RisKatOr> kullanılır niye kullanılmasın
<genc> http://postimage.org/image/5d4a986nd/
<gamyoncu> genc bu ne ?
<RisKatOr> ttnet e takıldı bende
<genc> şuan masa üstüm
<gamyoncu> durun bende bi masasütü verecem
<genc> cinnamon
<RisKatOr> http://www.ozgurlukicin.org/forum/grafik/1613/?page=4 - BU da benim 2008 deki Masaüstü , forum linki , 2. başlık , kullanıcı : RisKatOr
<gamyoncu> http://imm.io/WyJ2
<gamyoncu> kde çok güzel gelsenize
<gamyoncu> gamyoncu: cinnamon nasıl
<gamyoncu> genc: ^^
<genc> onnumara
<genc> mint maya ile denemiştim
<RisKatOr> lmde mate desktop daha güzel cinnamon a göre
<genc> ubuntuya kurdum
<gamyoncu> gtk yazılımlarla pek aram yok
<gamyoncu> tek gtk chromium bende
<gamyoncu> diğerleri full qt
<gamyoncu> elimdne gelse hatta chromium flash plugin olayı olmasa onuda kaldırıcam
<genc> efekleri kısayolları hoşşuma gitti gnome 2 tek panellisi gibi hafif
<genc> kde kullanmıyorum
<genc> tercih
<gamyoncu> güzel olmuş bence masaüstün
<genc> elementary os masa ustünü deniyorum bu aralar
<gamyoncu> fazla denemeyecen bi dağıtımda sürekli devam en mantıklısı
<genc> ubuntudan şaşmam
<genc> ubuntu uzerine kuruyorum masa uslerini
<genc> hoşuma giderse
<gamyoncu> kde1x den beri bende kdeciyim
<genc> kde pardusla kullandım
<RisKatOr> ben de kde pardus ile kullandım
<RisKatOr> Pardus dışında başka kullandığım bişey de olmadı gerçi :P
<RisKatOr> neyse , ben kaçayım
<gamyoncu> biraz daha devamlılık gelse windowsa ger
<gamyoncu> donmezsiniz
<gamyoncu> RisKatOr: pai
<RisKatOr> boot olayını nasıl çözeceğimi araştırmaya devam
<gamyoncu> http://fotogaleri.ntvmsnbc.com/Assets/PhotoGallery/Pictures/0000316380.jpg
<etsw> mac mi o ?
<gamyoncu> dikkat
<gamyoncu> resimdeki ayrıntıyı yakalayana 100 puan
<etsw> puan ne lan
<etsw> sdkjfkdjskfjdskjf
<gamyoncu> sevap point vereyim ?
<gamyoncu> insert coin press fire
<etsw> lambadan yansiyan adamin yansimasi mi
<gamyoncu> hayır
<gamyoncu> iyi bak iyi çok ilginç bi ayrıntı var orda
<gamyoncu> ip ucu vereyim mi ?
<etsw> irc ye giriyor adam
<gamyoncu> değil
<etsw> sagda recycle bin dolu
<etsw> para var cep telefonun üstünde
<gamyoncu> cix
<etsw> kedi aslinda ölmüs
<gamyoncu> hayır
<gamyoncu> klavye lan klavye
<gamyoncu> o klavye kaç yıllık
<etsw> bende de var ondan
<etsw> bu mudur ya
<etsw> windows tusu bile yok
<gamyoncu> bu tabi
<etsw> sol tarafta ctrl ile alt'in arasinda bosluk var
<etsw> ya birak benim cevaplarim daha guzeldi
<etsw> her okumanda icten ice agladin farketmedim sanma
<gamyoncu> eski klavyeleri daha güzel kullanıyorsun tuşlar iri ve ele değiyor
<etsw> sagdaki pc windows bu arada
<etsw> adam da mac klavyesini sevmediginden herhalde klavye takmis
<etsw> ses cikartiyor o klavye bir de
<etsw> $ak $ak diye
<gamyoncu> güzel klavye vesselam
<etsw> baska bir sey de olabilir o ayri
<gamyoncu> almak lazım
<etsw> zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<etsw> satayim ?
<etsw> kilerde duruyor ps2 giris
<etsw> of ne konustum be demekki konusasim varmis
<gamyoncu> konuş
<gamyoncu> ben gidiyom yatacam za xd
<gamyoncu> pai
<etsw> lan bizim command'di bu yaaa
<etsw> simdi hatirladim bilsem daha farkli takilirdim
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-10
<osmancan> s.a
<Kartagis> merhaba osmancan
<osmancan> merhaba Kartagis
<anil> merhaba,arkadaşlar bişey sorucam ubuntu kullanmaya yeni başladım,ubuntu üzerinde gnome temaları kullanabilirmiyim?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-11
<mycrop[disarida]> selamun aleyküm
<Genc1903> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-12
<ademoglu> "wireless is disabled by hardware switch" diyor ubuntu da ancak f12 ile aktif  edemiyorum, nasıl bağlanırım wireless ile ?
<ElixirVitae> ademoglu, wireless düğmesi/anahtarı benzeri birşey vardır,
<ElixirVitae> Onu açman gerekiyor.
<ElixirVitae> Mekanik bir kısım.
<ademoglu> işte o düğme çalışmıyor nedense
<ElixirVitae> Laptopun kenar çeperlerine bak.
<ademoglu> f12 + fn ile açılıyor sözde ama çalışmıyoer
<ElixirVitae> ademoglu, o dediğin hardware değil.
<ademoglu> ElixirVitae, başka düşğme bs yok cihazda da rflıll ile yapmağa çalıştım ama beceremedım
<ademoglu> rfkıll  tutuorialından da anlamadım
<ademoglu> rfkill list diyorum, soft blocked: no hard blocked: yes  diyor
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-14
<null_point_excep> slm all
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-15
<HaikuUser> yav bu hakiuos da guzelmis
<HaikuUser> tam nostalji
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-10
<strangerhellion> arkadaşlar site bakımda mı yoksa ben mi giremiyorum ?
<ananbot> strangerhellion: Senin icin googleda giremiyorum, yoksa, ben kelimeleriyle arama yaptim, gelen sonuc: anan bilir xdxd
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-13
<yumiyumiyumi> selam
<yumiyumiyumi> hayatta olan var mı?
<ananbot> yumiyumiyumi: ben bilmem anana sor xdxd
<yumiyumiyumi> olmadı bu hiç olmadı
<erdem> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-14
<pinkmuffinere> merhaba
<cufaf> sa
<cufaf> lsusb çıktısında telefonumu goruyorum. depolama aygıtı olarakda görüyorum ama adb de goremiyorum
<cufaf> adb devices  çıktısında liste boş çıkıyor
<cufaf> sorun nedir?
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-15
<Conqueror> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-15
<Promethium> iyi akşamlar
<damascene> iyi akşamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-16
<Kartagis> uyumayan var mıdır?
<damascene> var
<Kartagis> vmware'in son sürümünün 32 bit sürümü var mı yahu?
<Kartagis> bana o lazım
<Kartagis> ya da 64 biti 32 bitte çalışmaya zorlamam lazım
<Kartagis> CPU 32
<Kartagis> hm
<Kartagis> CPU 64 imiş
<Galatasaray> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-17
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-18
<Galatasaray> slm Cihan CihanKaygusuz turgay ubuntulog damascene Kartagis Mavrikant aykut f0und onur kyellow Aranel ujjain camako mcan Guest39214
<Galatasaray> merhaba thiras Cihan CihanKaygusuz turgay damascene Kartagis Mavrikant aykut f0und onur kyellow Aranel ujjain camako mcan Guest39214 ubuntulog
<NedStark> merhaba
<NedStark> nasıslınız
<NedStark> beyler linux için android emulator programı var mı clash of clans oynayacamda
<Supervisor> genymotion isini tam olarak gorur
<NedStark> onu depodan kuruyoruz demi
<Supervisor> evet
<NedStark> Supervisor:  depoya ayzdım çıkmadı program
<NedStark> nasıl kurabilirim yardımcı olaurmsuunuz
<NedStark> şu programı kurmama kim yardımcı olacak acaba
<damascene> NedStark, bundan indir https://www.genymotion.com/ hesap açmak lazımdır
<damascene> depoda yok
<NedStark> indirdim kuramıyorum :S
<NedStark> evet hesap açtım indirdim onu
<NedStark> ama windows gibi dfeğil tıklayıp kurulmuyor
<NedStark> komut gerekiyor netten bakıyomda beceremedim
<damascene> NedStark, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/02/install-android-emulator-ubuntu-linux/
<damascene> cd ~/Downloads/ sonra chmod +x genymotion* sonra ./genymotion*
<NedStark> virtualbox kurmamız gerekiyormuş
<damascene> evet virtualbox kurmak gerektir
<NedStark> kuruluyor şuan
<NedStark> offf ya ne uzun işlem sürüyor :)
<NedStark> virüs olmaz en azından demi
<NedStark> abi kuruldu virtualda kurdum neden olmuyor :S
<damascene> NedStark, ne hata veriyor?
<NedStark> kurdum tıklıyom açmıyor
<damascene> virtualbox kurmaktan sonra cd ~/Downloads/ sonra chmod +x genymotion* sonra ./genymotion* yaptınız mı?
<NedStark> evet yaptım
<NedStark> of ya beceremdim bir türlü
<damascene> sabırlı ol biraz ☺
<damascene> ./genymotion* sonra ne message verdi? message fpaste.org de koy
<NedStark> şuan bir şeyler yapıyorum bakalım ne olacak :)
<NedStark> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y bu komut ne işe yarıyor
<damascene> sistem güncellemesi
<NedStark> he uçbirime yazdım
<NedStark> güncelleme yapıyor heralde
<NedStark> yazılar gidip geliyor böyle :D
<damascene> :-D
<NedStark> lınıyor: 35 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main libnss3-1d amd64 2:3.21-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 [9.298 B]
<f0und> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<NedStark> her yazıda bu var neden böyle
<NedStark> ubuntu ne alaka
<damascene> normal, sadece paketler indiriyor
<damascene> depodan
<NedStark> yapmam gerekiyormu bunu
<NedStark> zararı yok demi
<NedStark> abi neden açılmıyor aynen yapıyorum
<NedStark> biri yardımcı olsun lütfen
<NedStark> ne kadar saçma ya çalışmıyor program açılmıyor
<NedStark> kimse yokmu yardımcı oalcak
<Galatasaray>  slm demok NedStark Supervisor thiras Cihan CihanKaygusuz damascene TheBall Mavrikant aykut f0und onur kyellow Aranel ujjain camako mcan Guest39214
<damascene> Galatasaray, selam
<Galatasaray> damascene vaktin var mı?
<damascene> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin
<NedStark> damascene: ben kurudm her şeyi tıklıyom açılmıyor :S
<NedStark> deli etti beni
<damascene> NedStark, bene cevap vermedin. (./genymotion*) komut yapsan ne veriyor?
<NedStark> peki
<NedStark> bash: ./genymotion: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok   böyle diyor damascene
<damascene> once cd ~/Downloads/
<damascene> nerede indirdi o file?
<NedStark> bir dk
<irctc843> slmlr
<NedStark> İndirilenler klasörüne indirdim
<irctc843> bashrc dosyasını sılsek sorun olurmu
<damascene> irctc843, selam
<irctc843> aleykımselam abi
<NedStark> yaw en sonunda android kuracam
<NedStark> pc ye en iyisi öylemi yapsam
<irctc843> pc yemı android kuracan abi
<NedStark> aynen ne yapayım linuxta şu progrmaı kuramadım
<NedStark> clash of clans oynayacamda yapamadım bir türlü
<irctc843> hıc kurma ekran dokunmatık degılse
<NedStark> maus ile kontrol ediyorsun sıkıntı olmuyor benim için
<irctc843> yoksa unetbootın veya isodumperıle usbye yak
<irctc843> hepsinde olmuyor işte
<NedStark> usb ile kurarım
<irctc843> bende onu dıyorum zaten
<NedStark> genymotion bu programı kurudm ama açılmıyor ya
<NedStark> çıldırttı beni
<irctc843> sen lınux altındamı calıştıracan
<irctc843> dırek pc ye kur nıye bıde emılator kullanıyon ki
<NedStark> yok bu emulatoru kuramadım linuxa
<NedStark> kurdumda açılmıyor
<NedStark> sende teamviever varmı baksan bi zahmet
<irctc843> androd x86-64 ıso ilemi kurdun
<NedStark> yok ya
<NedStark> genymotion varya linux için
<irctc843> ben onu bılmıyom
<NedStark> onu kurdum ama açılmıyor açılsa andoride girecem
<irctc843> benım dedıgım aynı wın yada lınux kurmak gıbı pcye kuruyon anasıstem olarak
<NedStark> yok seninb dediğini anladım
<NedStark> anladım da
<NedStark> ben linux üzerinden emulatör oalarak girmek sitiyorum
<NedStark> genymotion linux için emulator programı
<NedStark> kurdum ama açılmıyor neden açılmıyor bilmiyom deli etti beni
<irctc843> ben o kadar lınux kullanmadım ya
<irctc843> acemıyım
<NedStark> bende acemiyim
<NedStark> kurduk ama açılmıyor
<NedStark> Kartagis:  genymotion kurdum ama açılmıyor neden
<Kartagis> genymotion deneyimim yok hiç
<Kartagis> loglara bakmak lazım,
<NedStark> peki teşekkürler
<NedStark> kurdum açılmıyor :S
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar
<irctc843> bu dosya nerede bulunuor acab ~/root/.bash_profile
<irctc843> merhaba
<NedStark> o ney öyle
<NedStark> merhaba h.g
<irctc843> bir manyaklık yabtık sımdı duzeltmeye calışıyom
<hwpplayer1> locate bash_profile filan de
<NedStark> hwpplayer1:  genymotion kurudm açılmıyor
<NedStark> sen anlıyonmu
<irctc843> oyunmu aynıyacan
<NedStark> evet
<NedStark> clash of clans
<damascene> irctc843, .bashrc veya .bashrc_profile başka user'ten alabilirsin
<hwpplayer1> bash kısmına neden bakıyorsunuz ki
<hwpplayer1> hata kodu var mı
<hwpplayer1> ya da kendisinin tuttuğu log dosyaları var
<hwpplayer1> var mı
<hwpplayer1> hareket tarzınız yanlış
<hwpplayer1> kurcalayın biraz ha gayret
<NedStark> yaw oyuna giremiyorum
<irctc843> bende  cat>/rot/bashrc  <<"eof"
<hwpplayer1> herşey düzgün sadece oyuna mı giremiyorsun
<hwpplayer1> anlamak için soruyorum
<irctc843> mount dev/sdb dedım
<NedStark> programı kurudm açılmıyor
<hwpplayer1> neyi neden mount ediyorsun
<NedStark> oyuna girmem lazım
<hwpplayer1> altı üstü sanal makine gibi birşey o emülatör
<hwpplayer1> farzet commodore oyunu oynayacaksın
<NedStark> genymotion bunu kurdum
<hwpplayer1> arkadaşlar bu tip durumlar için dağıtımınızın forumuna bir bakın
<NedStark> açılmıyor
<hwpplayer1> bir siz genymotion kullanmıyorsunuz
<hwpplayer1> forumlar niye var
<NedStark> intertennetende araştırıyorum
<hwpplayer1> hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsunuz
<NedStark> kurdum ama kurduğum emulator neden açılmıyor :S
<NedStark> linux min cinanmon
<hwpplayer1> terminalden aç
<hwpplayer1> sudo diyerek aç
<hwpplayer1> konsole , terminal , uçbirim
<irctc843> lınuxde oynanıyormuş
<NedStark> terminalden program açmak için komut ne yazmam gerekiyor
<hwpplayer1> sudo genymotion dene
<hwpplayer1> sudo program_adi
<NedStark> denedim şifre istedi girdim açmadı yine
<hwpplayer1> locate genymotion
<NedStark> sudo: genymotion: command not found dedi
<hwpplayer1> hatta locate genymotion more
<irctc843> kurmamışsın
<hwpplayer1> olabilir de
<hwpplayer1> çünkü firefox deseydin açacaktı
<NedStark> kurdum ya
<hwpplayer1> sudo dpkg -i genymotion.deb falan yapacaksın
<hwpplayer1> sudo apt-get install -f diyeceksin
<hwpplayer1> bunları bir kontrol et
<irctc843> o wındowsuların ışi
<NedStark> dpkg: error processing archive genymotion.deb (--install):
<NedStark>  pakete erişilemedi: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<NedStark> İşlem sırasında hatalar bulundu:
<NedStark>  genymotion.deb
<hwpplayer1> dosyanın bulunduğu dizine terminalden de gidebilirsin ya da uçbirimi burada aç dersin
<hwpplayer1> sonra ls falan dersin
<NedStark> program kurulu ama açmıyor :S
<hwpplayer1> .deb uzantılı paketi kurmak için sudo dpkg -i paket.deb dersin
<NedStark> açılmıyor
<NedStark> deb değil ki
<hwpplayer1> tamam linux mint forumunda bir sorar mısın
<NedStark> .bin uzantılı
<hwpplayer1> heee
<hwpplayer1> tamam bakalım ona göre
<hwpplayer1> neden deb diye zorluyoruz
<NedStark> bilmem
<hwpplayer1> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-unix-command-run-execute-bin-files-in-linux/
<NedStark> https://atakancoban.wordpress.com/2015/08/16/linux-mint-uzerine-genymotionandroid-emulator-kurulumu/ burdaki analtıam göre yaptım kuruldu başlatta programlama kısmınada geldi program ama çılmıyor
<hwpplayer1> makaleyi uygula
<hwpplayer1> benim verdiğim makaleyi uygula
<hwpplayer1> binary çalıştıracaksın
<hwpplayer1> yani exe gibi birşey diyeyim sana
<hwpplayer1> makine kodu
<NedStark> hmm
<hwpplayer1> kaynak kodu vermemişler de derlenmişini vermişler
<hwpplayer1> anladın mı
<hwpplayer1> chmod +x dosya.bin
<NedStark> anladımda bakalım oalcak mı
<NedStark> dosya.bin dediğimn dosya adımı
<hwpplayer1> ./file.bin
<hwpplayer1> evet
<hwpplayer1> dosya adı neyse
<NedStark> he şimdi oldu
<hwpplayer1> açıldı mı
<NedStark> yok
<hwpplayer1> verdiğim makaleyi bir uygula
<hwpplayer1> olmadı Mint forumuna yol gözüktü
<NedStark> chmod +x genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<hwpplayer1> sudo chmod 711 de diyebilirsin
<NedStark> chmod +x genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<NedStark> chmod: `genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin''e erişilemedi: Böyle bir dosya ya da dizin yok
<hwpplayer1> üzerine sağ tıklayıp da diyebilirsin
<NedStark> 711 ne işe yarıyo9r ki
<hwpplayer1> 7 sana tam yetki veriyor
<hwpplayer1> 1 ve 1 diğerleri için sadece çalıştırma
<hwpplayer1> 711 daha güvenli
<hwpplayer1> 777 herkese açık demek
<hwpplayer1> kim korkar unix'ten oku
<NedStark> hmm
<NedStark> bu root olma gibi bir şey mi
<hwpplayer1> dosya sahipliği
<NedStark> root olup denesem nasıl olur
<hwpplayer1> sudo ile yapacaksın
<hwpplayer1> root olmana gerek yok
<hwpplayer1> onu unutmuşuz
<NedStark> chmod: ``711''den sonra eksik işlenen
<NedStark> Try 'chmod --help' for more information.
<NedStark> böyle hata verdi
<hwpplayer1> sudo chmod +x genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<hwpplayer1> geliyorum
<hwpplayer1> 1 dk
<hwpplayer1> sudo ile denemen lazım
<hwpplayer1> sahipliği sudo ile değiştiriyorsun
<NedStark> sende teamviewer progrmaı var mı
<hwpplayer1> var
<hwpplayer1> var sanırım
<NedStark> bi bakarmısın
<hwpplayer1> var
<hwpplayer1> özelden yaz
<NedStark> tamam
<NedStark> selam
<damascene> selam
<damascene> başardın mı?
<NedStark> evet
<NedStark> ben uygulamayı kendi sitesinden indirdim .bin uzantılıydı anlatıma göre kurdum kuruldu ama açılmıyordu
<NedStark> sonra arkadaş yardımcı oldu uygulamanın .deb uzantılısını bana verdi yükledim onda açıldı
<damascene> çok güzel. tebrik ediyorum ☺
<NedStark> Anlamadığım neden .bin uzantılı yklüyor açmıyor da .deb uzantılıyı yüklüyor açıyor :S
<damascene> onlar ayrı bir şekel çalışıyorlar
<NedStark> evet öylede anlamak zor
<NedStark> bundan sonra .deb uzantılısı varsa bir programın onu indirecem
<damascene> sen Ubuntu ve Linux ilgili küçük bir kitap okumalısın. daha iyi kullanır
<NedStark> ben ubuntu kullanmıyorum ki
<NedStark> ama linuxla ilgili bilgim olması gerekiyor evet
<damascene> ne kullanıyorsun?
<NedStark> ben Linux Mint kullanıyorum onu sevebildim birde pisi linux sevdimde linux mint yüklü
<NedStark> manjaro bu aralar ilgimi çekiyor de kurmadım daha
<damascene> :-D ama Ubuntu Linux Mint'in babası
<NedStark> :)
<NedStark> ben ubuntu sevemedim
<NedStark> o masaüsti unixty mi neydi hoşuma gitmedi
<NedStark> ben masaüstlerinden mate ve kde seviyorum
<NedStark> sen ne kullanıyorsun ubuntu mu
<damascene> Gnome denedin mi?
<damascene> ben Ubuntu Gnome kullanıyorum
<NedStark> evet onuda biliyorum denedim
<NedStark> sen hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun ve hangi masaüstünü
<NedStark> bende şuan linux min cinnamoun var
<damascene> dedim sana, Ubuntu + Gnome https://ubuntugnome.org/
<damascene> bende Unity sevmedim
<NedStark> ubuntu kurunca otomatik unity geliyor dmei
<NedStark> sen gnomeyi sonradanmı yükledin
<damascene> yok
<NedStark> ben ubuntu sitesine baktım indirmede kde gnome felan yok
<NedStark> bir tane var indiriyorum oda unity kurulu geliyor
<damascene> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<f0und> Title: Ubuntu flavours | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<NedStark> nete başka wifiden bağlanıyorum ya çok yavaş açılıyor
<damascene> orada Gnome ve KDE var. Unity yok ☺
<damascene> Official Ubuntu Flavors
<NedStark> evet
<NedStark> nasıl oluyor
<NedStark> bunlar son sürümmü
<NedStark> kubuntu olan kde demi
<damascene> Kubuntu = Ubuntu + KDE. Ubuntu gnome = Ubuntu + gnome. Lubuntu = Ubuntu + LXDE. Xubuntu = Ubuntu + XFCE
<NedStark> unuty hangisi peki
<NedStark> unity yok
<damascene> unity bu sayfa yok
<damascene> burada http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<f0und> Title: Get Ubuntu | Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<NedStark> normal indirme yerinde de o var
<NedStark> https://ubuntu-tr.net/indir/ bak burdakini indirirsen unity geliyor ben burdan indirip kurmuştum
<NedStark> linux mintinde en son sürümün böyle varmıdır kde olan
<damascene> doğru orada 'flavor' yok
<damascene> http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php KDE var orada
<f0und> Title: Download - Linux Mint (at www.linuxmint.com)
<NedStark> ben türkçe sitelerineden indiriyom orda yok kde
<NedStark> son srümün
<damascene> anladım. güncelleştirme yapmıyorlar
<damascene> iyi geceler. gitmek zorundayım
<NedStark> yapsalar iyi olur
<NedStark> peki teşekkür ederim bilgi ve sohbet için
<NedStark> iyi geceler
<damascene> estağfurullah
<NedStark> Kartagis:  burdamısın
<NedStark> lol ne demek yaw
<Supervisor> laughing out loud demek, yuksek sesle gulmek.
<NedStark> hmm yabancı biriyle konusuyorujmda freenode kanalında
<NedStark> çeviriyom lol translatede çıkmıyor
<Supervisor> kisaltma hocam
<Supervisor> laughing out loud
<NedStark> anladım sağol
<Supervisor> emulatoru hallettin mi?
<Supervisor> genymotion'u
<NedStark> evet
<NedStark> onu haleettim
<NedStark> kendi sitesinden indiridğim .bin uzantılıymış
<NedStark> .deb uzamtılı olanı bulduk yükledik o çalıştı
<NedStark> herkese iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-19
<NedStark> selamlar
<NedStark> nasılsınız
<NedStark> damascene:  ne yapıyon
<Kartagis> &g genymotion
<f0und> Kartagis: Genymotion – Fast And Easy Android Emulation: <https://www.genymotion.com/>; Log In – Genymotion Android Emulator: <https://www.genymotion.com/account/login/>; Features – Genymotion Android Emulator: <https://www.genymotion.com/features/>; Download Genymotion 2.6.0: <http://genymotion.en.softonic.com/download>; Genymotion - Download: <http://genymotion.en.softonic.com/>; (1 more message)
<NedStark> f0und:  bu ne böylwe
<f0und> NedStark: Error: "bu" is not a valid command.
<NedStark> f0und:  genymotion mu krumaya çalışıyorsun
<f0und> NedStark: Error: "genymotion" is not a valid command.
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-20
<qwebirc78184> Merhabalar
<qwebirc78184> Minimal iso ile Ubuntu 14.04 kurmayı düşünüyorum. Pc kullanımım sadece Chrome, Chrome Apps (Bazı chrome uygulamaları), birkaç konsol uygulaması ve dosya işlemleri
<qwebirc78184> Bunların dışında hiç bir işlem gerçekleştirmiyorum
<qwebirc78184> hangi masaüstü veya pencere yöneticisini önerirsiniz
<damascene> XD
<Kartagis> insanların sabırlı olmayı öğrenmesi gerekiyor
<Kartagis> &seen hwp*
<f0und> Kartagis: hwp* could be hwpplayer1 (2 days, 0 hours, 3 minutes, and 13 seconds ago), hwpplayer11 (1 year, 25 weeks, 1 day, 0 hours, 46 minutes, and 14 seconds ago), hwp-player1 (1 year, 30 weeks, 4 days, 20 hours, 52 minutes, and 50 seconds ago), hwp-player11 (1 year, 30 weeks, 4 days, 20 hours, 53 minutes, and 15 seconds ago), or hwp-player1_ (1 year, 30 weeks, 6 days, 0 hours, 39 minutes, and 34 seconds (1 more message)
<Kartagis> &stat
<f0und> Kartagis: Error: "stat" is not a valid command.
<Kartagis> &stats
<f0und> Kartagis: I have 5 registered users with 3 registered hostmasks; 1 owner and 0 admins.
<hwpplayer1> merhaba arkadaşlar
<ElixirVitae> Selam hwpplayer1.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-21
<ersin> merhaba değerli ubuntu kullanıcıları sistem kuruluyken swap alanını sildim nasıl oluşturabilirim teşekkür ederim
<Kartagis> takas alanı bir dosya mıydı yoksa bir bölüm mü?
<ElixirVitae> Bölüm.
<ElixirVitae> ersin, gparted ile yapabilirsin.
<Kartagis> gparted ile
<ElixirVitae> o/ Kartagis
<ElixirVitae> Nasılsın?
<Kartagis> iyi sayılırım
<Kartagis> sen?
<ElixirVitae> Ä°yidir.
<ersin> teşekkür ederim ElixirVitae inceleyeceğim
<ersin> özür dilerim şöyle bir uyarı aldım 'Linux Unified Key Setup encryption is not yet supported.' yardımcı olabilirmisiniz teşekkür ederim hatayı aldığım uygulama parted nedeni:swap alanı oluşturdum ve o esnada meydana geldi
<ersin> öncelikle teşekkür ederim özür dilerim son kullanıcı hatası imiş
<ersin> kartagis teşekkür ederim problemi çözdüm @e.. sayesinde
<ersin> bir alan aım hakkında hukuki işlem başlatmak istiyorum bilişim ile ilgilenen avukata ihtiyacım var özel mesaj ile ulaşmanızı rica ediyorum teşekkür ederim
<ersin> -------------
<ersin> bir alan adım hakkında hukuki işlem başlatmak istiyorum bilişim ile ilgilenen avukata ihtiyacım var özel mesaj ile ulaşmanızı rica ediyorum teşekkür ediyorum.
#ubuntu-tr 2017-02-14
<dontknow> merhaba. kubuntu kullanan var mı?
<command> dontknow, ben ubuntu dahi kullanmıyorum
<command> amsorun ne
<dontknow> kubuntu'nun font renderingi nasıl onu merak ediyordum
<command> ubuntuyla aynı
<dontknow> evet #ubuntu dan da aynı cevabı aldım :D
<abdulmugni> command: ip numaranı nasıl gizledin?
<command> abdulmugni, nick kayıtlı mı?
<abdulmugni> evt
<command> kayıtlıysa #freenode kanalından yardım iste hallederler
<dontknow> command, irc.zurna.net ile ilgili bir bilgin var mı?
<command> dontknow, sakat mekan
<dontknow> command, hangi porttan baplanıldıpını öğrenmem lazım
<command> 667
<command> 6667
<dontknow> dur deneyeyim
<command> ssl olanlar 6687 galiba
<command> 97 pardon
<dontknow> yok bağlanamıyorum ya
<command> dontknow, mibbit ile bağlan web üzerinden
<command> zurna dandik bi yer
<dontknow> command, önerebileceğin türkçe networkler war mı?
<command> var ama işe yarar yok
<command> heps bitik
<dontknow> command, sen ubuntu kullanmıyorum dedin. ne kullanıyorsun?
<command> arch linux <3
<dontknow> haha
<dontknow> ben de onu kullanıyordum. sonra parabola'ya geçtim (özgür arch)
<dontknow> şimdi debian kullanıyorum
<command> debian sucks
<command> yaramaz
<command> kaldır onu
<command> sil gitsin
<dontknow> hoppala!
<dontknow> neden?
<command> flex değil
<command> arch kadar
<dontknow> iyi de oldukça stabil
<dontknow> baş ağrısı çektirmiyor
<command> buda öyle
<command> 7 ayda kurdum
<command> daha tık demedi
<command> [2016-07-08 21:46] [PACMAN] Running 'pacman -r /mnt -Sy --cachedir=/mnt/var/cache/pacman/pkg --noconfirm base base-devel'
<command> cat: yazma hatası: Veri alınamıyor
<command> " /var/log/pacman.log | head -n1
<dontknow> ?
<command> [2016-07-08 21:46]
<command> kurulum tarihi
#ubuntu-tr 2018-02-17
<command> selam ubuntucular
<command> <3
#ubuntu-tr 2018-02-18
<hakan_> selamun aleyküm
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-12
<debrisRat> selamlar
<debrisRat> selamlar
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-15
<ubuntutr> s.a
<lore_> merhaba
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-17
<eXclus> selamlar :)
